# 2015 Defy - rumors anyone?



## JT2Wheels

I'm seriously considering a Giant Defy Advanced SL1 but I'm just beginning to hear the faintest of rumors re the 2015 lineup. 

Has anyone heard anything re Giant's plans for the 2015 Defy?


----------



## r1lee

Giant rep.
2015 will get a full redesign.

1. Disc brakes for all models
2. They are stealing the seatpost design straight from their XTC advanced bikes.
Giant-2013-XTC-seat-clamp | Spoke Magazine

This will give it a little more compliance to compete against the domane.


----------



## JT2Wheels

r1lee said:


> Giant rep.
> 2015 will get a full redesign.
> 
> 1. Disc brakes for all models
> 2. They are stealing the seatpost design straight from their XTC advanced bikes.
> Giant-2013-XTC-seat-clamp | Spoke Magazine
> 
> This will give it a little more compliance to compete against the domane.


Test rode a 2014 Trek Domane 5.2 and a Giant Defy Advanced this afternoon. The Domane was awesome inspiring over a very rough road; so much so that I could briefly imagine what Paris Roubaix must be like. Yes, everyone can dream...

The Defy, on the other hand, was what I would clearly rate as the second most compliant endurance bike that I've ridden (2nd only to Domane and I've ridden just about all of them over the last year), however the Defy felt much quicker and more responsive. Climbing was an absolute joy (as much as it ever can).

The Domane was smooth and enjoyable but the Defy made me want to ride it.

Now I'm stoked to learn more about the 2015 line up. I've waited this long so another few weeks probably won't kill me.

Has anyone heard anything re Trek's 2015 plans for the Domane?


----------



## JT2Wheels

r1lee said:


> Giant rep.
> 2015 will get a full redesign.
> 
> 1. Disc brakes for all models
> 2. They are stealing the seatpost design straight from their XTC advanced bikes.
> Giant-2013-XTC-seat-clamp | Spoke Magazine
> 
> This will give it a little more compliance to compete against the domane.


My wife will also be in the market for a comparable women's bike. Any idea if they are doing the same thing with the Avail? Thx.


----------



## r1lee

JT2Wheels said:


> Test rode a 2014 Trek Domane 5.2 and a Giant Defy Advanced this afternoon. The Domane was awesome inspiring over a very rough road; so much so that I could briefly imagine what Paris Roubaix must be like. Yes, everyone can dream...
> 
> The Defy, on the other hand, was what I would clearly rate as the second most compliant endurance bike that I've ridden (2nd only to Domane and I've ridden just about all of them over the last year), however the Defy felt much quicker and more responsive. Climbing was an absolute joy (as much as it ever can).
> 
> The Domane was smooth and enjoyable but the Defy made me want to ride it.
> 
> Now I'm stoked to learn more about the 2015 line up. I've waited this long so another few weeks probably won't kill me.
> 
> Has anyone heard anything re Trek's 2015 plans for the Domane?


Well the Roubaix isn't going to be anywhere as compliant as the Domane as the Zertz insert really doesn't do anything but dampen very high vibrations. 

I have a 6.9 Domane P1 and yes, the one thing going for it is that for rough roads nothing right now is better. I will admit that it's sort of Mute and very uninspiring to ride. It doesn't have the same responsiveness as the Defy.


----------



## gaff

I wonder:

1. Will the TCR and Defy get Disc brakes?
- perhaps, but i suspect only the Defy will (test waters), 
whilst both Defy & TCR get internal cabling.

2. Will Giant 'have to' use non-standard disc brake wheels/hubs 
(as i believe the roubaix does) due to apparent chain line problems with 135mm rear hubs


----------



## durianrider

gaff said:


> I wonder:
> 
> 1. Will the TCR and Defy get Disc brakes?
> - perhaps, but i suspect only the Defy will (test waters),
> whilst both Defy & TCR get internal cabling.
> 
> 2. Will Giant 'have to' use non-standard disc brake wheels/hubs
> (as i believe the roubaix does) due to apparent chain line problems with 135mm rear hubs


My crystal ball says.

1. TCR will get 'aero brakes'. Defy will get disc brakes.

2. thru axle on the front fork of the Defy.

Correct, the Defy is a much more powerful climber than the Domane. Giant make the stiffest climbing bikes on the planet in 2012 onwards for sure.


----------



## gaff

durianrider said:


> My crystal ball says.
> 
> 1. TCR will get 'aero brakes'. Defy will get disc brakes.
> 
> 2. thru axle on the front fork of the Defy.
> 
> Correct, the Defy is a much more powerful climber than the Domane. Giant make the stiffest climbing bikes on the planet in 2012 onwards for sure.


Bananas.


----------



## marc7654

No Defy shown but TCR and others shown. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.752913314759103.1073741838.177656095618164&type=1 All the #2 models appear to have the latest 11 speed 105 group


----------



## GOTA

Looks like all disc for the carbon and all rim for the aluminum. Giant is making some radical moves recently. They also jumped very heavily into the 27.5 wheel size on the mountain side. They've become a very aggressive brand. 

2015 Giant Defy and Liv Avail endurance road bikes announced - BikeRadar

All carbon models will be disc-equipped for 2015; aluminum bikes will all be rim brake-only. Impressively, Giant looks to have done this without adding any weight – and in fact, says certain complete bikes even end up about 50g lighter than their comparable rim brake-equipped versions. We measured a top-end Defy Advanced SL 0 model at just 7.3kg (16.1lb)


----------



## GOTA

Looking at the story a day later the most interesting thing isn't the disc brakes but the different levels of carbon fiber bikes. In the past Giant offered Advanced SL, Advanced and Composite. Now it's Advanced SL, Pro and Advanced. 

Is this new Advanced the same as the old Advanced or is it just a re-branded name for Composite? Is Pro something new or is it just a re-branded name for Advanced? Is there any way to find out?


----------



## r1lee

They seem to be using advanced pro on a few bikes. Maybe they will removing the comp name.


----------



## darwinosx

Those 2015 bikes look great.


----------



## jsumner303

Lots of info here, including videos of the ISP in action. First Look and Ride: 2015 Giant Defy endurance road bike line | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos


----------



## darwinosx

jsumner303 said:


> Lots of info here, including videos of the ISP in action. First Look and Ride: 2015 Giant Defy endurance road bike line | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos


I'm getting one. Probably the mechanical Ultegra version. I can't see paying another $1000 for Di2 especially since mechanical 6800 is so good.


----------



## r1lee

Really? Cause $1k for di2 is a worthwhile upgrade IMO.


----------



## dtm21

GOTA said:


> Looking at the story a day later the most interesting thing isn't the disc brakes but the different levels of carbon fiber bikes. In the past Giant offered Advanced SL, Advanced and Composite. Now it's Advanced SL, Pro and Advanced.
> 
> Is this new Advanced the same as the old Advanced or is it just a re-branded name for Composite? Is Pro something new or is it just a re-branded name for Advanced? Is there any way to find out?


The link below shows the advance and advance PRO using advance-grade composite. The 14 defy composites list it as composite-grade composite. So it appears composite is now advance and they just added advance pro. Looks like the biggest differnce with the PRO is it adds different wheels.

First Look and Ride: 2015 Giant Defy endurance road bike line | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos | Page 3


----------



## marc7654

dtm21 said:


> The link below shows the advance and advance PRO using advance-grade composite. The 14 defy composites list it as composite-grade composite. So it appears composite is now advance and they just added advance pro. Looks like the biggest differnce with the PRO is it adds different wheels.
> 
> First Look and Ride: 2015 Giant Defy endurance road bike line | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos | Page 3


I believe it would be correct to compare the frames of the 2015 “Advanced” and “Advanced Pro” to the 2014 “Advanced” They all are referenced by Giant as “Advanced-grade composite”. the 2014 “Composite” frame is not part of the new lineup. Also note these changes apply to the Avail also.


Still not sure I want disks on what would be my entry into carbon road bikes. Anyone have a deal on a 2014 Defy composite 2? 


Here are all the articles I’ve see so far.


New 2015 Giant Defy endurance bike released » Canadian Cycling Magazine


2015 Giant Defy Advanced Road Bikes Get Disc Brakes Across the Line, Plus More New Models!


2015 Giant Defy Road Bike Test and Review | Bicycling Magazine


Giant Defy and Liv Avail endurance road 2015 ranges announced - BikeRadar


----------



## r1lee

marc7654 said:


> Still not sure I want disks on what would be my entry into carbon road bikes.


if it's an advanced grade frame, meaning T700, it wouldnt' be a entry level carbon road bike. Giant's T700 carbon and their carbon layup is arguably the best in the business.


----------



## dtm21

$2,075 for an advanced-grade composite defy w/105 components seems like a great deal. Plus they are saying it will take 28mm tires, which for me is awesome. Can't wait till they are available


----------



## Lefty2341

What is the benefit of 28mm tires?


----------



## marc7654

Just discovered this official info page.
2015 Defy Range - Giant Bicycles | Offical site


----------



## marc7654

Oh and the Liv Avail bikes too. 2015 Avail Range - Liv Cycling


----------



## dtm21

Nice find. The video is kind of cool too.


----------



## dtm21

smoother ride and better capability. I ride on a lot of crush limestone so the 28mm tires help.



Lefty2341 said:


> What is the benefit of 28mm tires?


----------



## GOTA

Lefty2341 said:


> What is the benefit of 28mm tires?


They don't roll as fast but are more comfortable especially on bad roads.


----------



## darwinosx

GOTA said:


> They don't roll as fast but are more comfortable especially on bad roads.


Nobody believes wider tires are slower anymore. There is too much data showing the opposite is true which is why wider rims and tires are being used.


----------



## darwinosx

r1lee said:


> Really? Cause $1k for di2 is a worthwhile upgrade IMO.


I guess I don't really know...$500 seems like a no brainer, $1000 is a stretch..I haven't ridden the latest version. Should probably try it.


----------



## darwinosx

dtm21 said:


> $2,075 for an advanced-grade composite defy w/105 components seems like a great deal. Plus they are saying it will take 28mm tires, which for me is awesome. Can't wait till they are available


Especially if it is the new 105 which I'm sure it is.


----------



## darwinosx

marc7654 said:


> Just discovered this official info page.
> 2015 Defy Range - Giant Bicycles | Offical site


I'm sure Giant dealers with 2014 bikes on the floor aren't too happy about this..but Giant has to compete and everyone else is showing 2015 bikes now. I'm going to check some southern California Giant dealers this week to see when they are getting 2015's. The Giant warehouse is somewhere around here..Irvine I think.


----------



## dtm21

darwinosx said:


> I'm sure Giant dealers with 2014 bikes on the floor aren't too happy about this..but Giant has to compete and everyone else is showing 2015 bikes now. I'm going to check some southern California Giant dealers this week to see when they are getting 2015's. The Giant warehouse is somewhere around here..Irvine I think.


My LBS said the one I'm looking at (advance 2) will be available this week while some of the higher end ones will be a few weeks.

Looks like the website has updated too.


----------



## Silentfoe

The Advanced SL uses the T800 carbon as it always has. The new Advanced Pro and Advanced models both use T700 now, the biggest difference is that the Pro uses as carbon steerer on the fork. The Advanced uses aluminum. I ordered my Defy Pro 0 a week ago and the delivery date is stated as August.


----------



## r1lee

darwinosx said:


> I'm sure Giant dealers with 2014 bikes on the floor aren't too happy about this..but Giant has to compete and everyone else is showing 2015 bikes now. I'm going to check some southern California Giant dealers this week to see when they are getting 2015's. The Giant warehouse is somewhere around here..Irvine I think.


It sounds about right in terms of release date. I picked up my 2014 propel sl last year in early September and that was because I wasn't sure if I was going to get it or not.


----------



## Cannot

Silentfoe said:


> The Advanced SL uses the T800 carbon as it always has. The new Advanced Pro and Advanced models both use T700 now, the biggest difference is that the Pro uses as carbon steerer on the fork. The Advanced uses aluminum. I ordered my Defy Pro 0 a week ago and the delivery date is stated as August.


I called LBS and was told Defy Advanced 1 will be available in September. Still 2 months away.


----------



## dtm21

Just placed an order for an Defy advanced 2. Should have it by the end of next week.


----------



## GOTA

dtm21 said:


> Just placed an order for an Defy advanced 2. Should have it by the end of next week.


Did you ride it first of buy it sight unseen? If you did ride it how did it compare to the previous version?


----------



## dtm21

sight unseen. I rode the previous alu version and the geometry is supposed to be the same.


----------



## Cannot

dtm21 said:


> Just placed an order for an Defy advanced 2. Should have it by the end of next week.


Next week? I'm jealous. I placed an order (put deposit) for Defy Advanced 1 black/orange color yesterday but will get it in September.


----------



## dtm21

Being short (5'5") paid off. Giant had one in each color for advance 2's in XS. Most of the others sizes were all 7 weeks out.



Cannot said:


> Next week? I'm jealous. I placed an order (put deposit) for Defy Advanced 1 black/orange color yesterday but will get it in September.


----------



## Cannot

GOTA said:


> Looking at the story a day later the most interesting thing isn't the disc brakes but the different levels of carbon fiber bikes. In the past Giant offered Advanced SL, Advanced and Composite. Now it's Advanced SL, Pro and Advanced.
> 
> Is this new Advanced the same as the old Advanced or is it just a re-branded name for Composite? Is Pro something new or is it just a re-branded name for Advanced? Is there any way to find out?


Looks like Giant does not use Composite (T-600) for TCR and Defy, not sure about Trinity. Both Advanced Pro and Advanced use T-700.


----------



## Cannot

dtm21 said:


> Being short (5'5") paid off. Giant had one in each color for advance 2's in XS. Most of the others sizes were all 7 weeks out.


Please post some pictures once you get it.


----------



## GOTA

dtm21 said:


> sight unseen. I rode the previous alu version and the geometry is supposed to be the same.


You're going to get it before almost anyone. Make sure you come back with your impressions. It would be a huge help for the rest of us.


----------



## dtm21

I'll post some pics for sure. It will be my first road bike so I don't have a lot to base my impression off of. Taking a pretty big jump with this bike and going clipless too.



GOTA said:


> You're going to get it before almost anyone. Make sure you come back with your impressions. It would be a huge help for the rest of us.


----------



## Cajunrider

*I have mine!!!*



Cannot said:


> I called LBS and was told Defy Advanced 1 will be available in September. Still 2 months away.


 I picked up my 2015 defy advanced 1 last week on the 17th and I'm loving it!


----------



## Cajunrider

*Here it is !!!*

My new wheels


----------



## Cajunrider

So fun to ride !


----------



## dtm21

Nice! What size is it?


----------



## Cajunrider

dtm21 said:


> Nice! What size is it?


Thanks! It's a small


----------



## AndyMc2006

usually the people who say that, myself included say it before they test ride the Di2 for a weekend....just sayin


----------



## rgojr2001

Just brought home my 2014 Defy Advanced SL 1. I pulled the trigger on it due to Giant moving to disc for 2015. I had planned on buying just a 2015 frame set, but I don't want to have to switch to disc yet. Lucky enough to get it at wholesale. My wife didn't complain since I took the 10 speed DA kit from my current race bike and set her old Trek 5200 up with the 11 speed.

I've ridden the TCR Advanced SL 1 on several occasions and have been very impressed. I would have purchased one if it weren't for back issues making the position a little tough for longer events. Also, the Defy was the most stable bike I have ever ridden.


----------



## AndyMc2006

im glad people love their Defy's, I love mine and didn't look back on my Moots but the Giant brand just does not seem to get a lot of buzz here in Tucson, lots of Specialized and Trek...Oh Well


----------



## rgojr2001

My wife and I have 4 Giants between us. Beside the Defy and TCR, we both have a Trinity. I think you usually get a better spec for the equivalent price with other brands.


----------



## Cannot

Cajunrider said:


> So fun to ride !


Does advanced come with ride sense?


----------



## rgojr2001

Cannot said:


> Does advanced come with ride sense?


It came with the RideSense sensor. Haven't gotten it working yet. Have to do a little troubleshooting to figure out if it is a dead battery, dumb Garmin or user error.:mad2: Tried RTFM but couldn't get a manual from Giant.


----------



## Cannot

rgojr2001 said:


> It came with the RideSense sensor. Haven't gotten it working yet. Have to do a little troubleshooting to figure out if it is a dead battery, dumb Garmin or user error.:mad2: Tried RTFM but couldn't get a manual from Giant.


I know Advanced SL and Advanced Pro have RideSense, but I can't really see it in Cajunrider's picture. It doesn't specify in Advanced's specification.


----------



## Cajunrider

Cannot said:


> I know Advanced SL and Advanced Pro have RideSense, but I can't really see it in Cajunrider's picture. It doesn't specify in Advanced's specification.


No it does not come with ridesence ... However it is ridesence ready .... Meaning there is a place for it in the chain stay to install it I ordered mine should be in tomorrow with a little luck.


----------



## Cannot

Cajunrider said:


> No it does not come with ridesence ... However it is ridesence ready .... Meaning there is a place for it in the chain stay to install it I ordered mine should be in tomorrow with a little luck.


Thanks!!


----------



## marc7654

There's a new "First Ride" review on BikeRadar Giant Defy Advanced SL 0 - first ride review - BikeRadar
They say the SL may be a bit more stiff than they thought it should be but they also said they need more time with a real production model to truly say that.


----------



## dtm21

Here's a pic of my Advanced 2. Got it Thursday and finally got to ride her today. Love it!







Here's a pic of the tire clearance for anyone interested. These are GP 4 seasons in 28mm which are actually probably closer to a 26-27mm. As you can see a true 28 would fit and possibly a 30 but that's about it


----------



## jar01015

Looks great! How do you find the weight with the disc breaks? Do you know if the overall weight went up over the 2014?


----------



## gaff

dtm21 said:


> Here's a pic of my Advanced 2. Got it Thursday and finally got to ride her today. Love it!
> View attachment 298639
> 
> Here's a pic of the tire clearance for anyone interested. These are GP 4 seasons in 28mm which are actually probably closer to a 26-27mm. As you can see a true 28 would fit and possibly a 30 but that's about it
> View attachment 298640


Looks great, obligatory weight request!


----------



## dtm21

Sorry guys but I have no way to weigh it.


----------



## Lefty2341

dtm21 said:


> Here's a pic of my Advanced 2. Got it Thursday and finally got to ride her today. Love it!


Wow, looks great! I am in the market for either a Defy Advanced or Synapse. Can you comment on the 28s? I am coming from MTB and test rode a Supersix EVO with 23s the other day and it felt really harsh on rough roads. I was wondering if the 28s make that much noticeable a difference in ride quality?


----------



## Cmm

Can anyone confirm or deny if the frame has di2 battery mounts on the no drive side chain stay or do they require an internal battery? Do they come with the parts required for conversion (eg frame grommets)? Thanks for any info


----------



## r1lee

Cmm said:


> Can anyone confirm or deny if the frame has di2 battery mounts on the no drive side chain stay or do they require an internal battery? Do they come with the parts required for conversion (eg frame grommets)? Thanks for any info


Giant usually has the external battery mounts in all their bikes. Even ones that come standard as internal.


----------



## GOTA

dtm21 said:


> Here's a pic of my Advanced 2. Got it Thursday and finally got to ride her today. Love it!
> View attachment 298639
> 
> Here's a pic of the tire clearance for anyone interested. These are GP 4 seasons in 28mm which are actually probably closer to a 26-27mm. As you can see a true 28 would fit and possibly a 30 but that's about it
> View attachment 298640


Any updates now that you've had it a couple of weeks? How has the ride been? The only negative I've read in the reviews is that the internal cables tend to rattle. Have you experienced anything like that?


----------



## Silentfoe

The pro does in fact offer Di2 as an option


----------



## marc7654

Cmm said:


> Can anyone confirm or deny if the frame has di2 battery mounts on the no drive side chain stay or do they require an internal battery? Do they come with the parts required for conversion (eg frame grommets)? Thanks for any info


You might check the various reviews for more details but I think I remember the SL, with the Di2, has the battery in the seat post. The Advanced and Pro don't offer the Di2 as an option. In either case a seat post battery would be difficult on those. The reviews also note Giant payed special attention to the openings for the internal cable routing giving them extra strength. It looks to me like the expectation is the battery goes on the seat tube so there would be no need for an external mount. I would not count on one without seeing the frame in person.


----------



## marc7654

Silentfoe said:


> The pro does in fact offer Di2 as an option


Opps sorry Advanced Pro 0 does intact have that, sorry. Advanced 1 doesn't. So there must be some way to do it at least on the Pro frame and the Advanced frame isn't actually any different.


----------



## dtm21

Lefty2341 said:


> Wow, looks great! I am in the market for either a Defy Advanced or Synapse. Can you comment on the 28s? I am coming from MTB and test rode a Supersix EVO with 23s the other day and it felt really harsh on rough roads. I was wondering if the 28s make that much noticeable a difference in ride quality?


The Defy came with 25s and rode well but there was a slightly noticeable improvement after I put on the 28s.


----------



## dtm21

GOTA said:


> Any updates now that you've had it a couple of weeks? How has the ride been? The only negative I've read in the reviews is that the internal cables tend to rattle. Have you experienced anything like that?



I can't compare it against a road bike since this is the first road bike I have owned but so far I like it alot. Due to a vacation ive only got about 80 miles on it. Climbing is much easier compared to my hybrid (escape 1). 

I have noticed a sort of rattle that could be the cables. It's not too bad though. My front fork also squeaks if you turn it side to side, which you don't really notice while riding, but it is there. Haven't figured that one out yet.


----------



## GOTA

dtm21 said:


> I can't compare it against a road bike since this is the first road bike I have owned but so far I like it alot. Due to a vacation ive only got about 80 miles on it. Climbing is much easier compared to my hybrid (escape 1).
> 
> I have noticed a sort of rattle that could be the cables. It's not too bad though. My front fork also squeaks if you turn it side to side, which you don't really notice while riding, but it is there. Haven't figured that one out yet.


Thanks for the reply. Once you get some miles on it please come back with a review. The Defy is one of the bigger selling models and getting impressions from real riders always helps. Thanks again


----------



## Silentfoe

I changed my order from an Advanced Pro 0 to an Advanced SL 0. It comes in tomorrow! Pretty stoked. I'll post some pics as soon as I can.


----------



## Neurotic OCD

I will be picking up a 2015 Defy Advanced 1 on Friday. Pretty excited after a test ride.


----------



## Silentfoe

It's in! I just finished building it but I have high school mtb practice. I'll post pic's later. Right now it's 17.2 pounds with all my paraphernalia on it.


----------



## Silentfoe

Some quick thoughts. The bike is stable at speed, nicely compliant rear end. The handlebar has some nice flex in it as well. Shifting is smooth and the brakes work as expected.

Couple bad things, I've had to adjust my left shoe cleat position as my heel was hitting the chainstay. The rear is more compliant than the front but not off by much. 

I've only got 28 miles on it so far. I'll report more if asked.


----------



## gaff

Silentfoe said:


> I've had to adjust my left shoe cleat position as my heel was hitting the chainstay.


could you check that there is enough room for a stages power meter between the left chain stay and the left crank arm?


----------



## Silentfoe

Yes there is. I have the supplied cadence sensor attached there and it's plenty wide. The issue is much further back. That said, I do have long feet (47) and most people may not have this problem. I adjusted my cleat to give me some extra clearance and I use speed play pedals so will have to be conscious of where my heel is in my pedal stroke. Honestly it doesn't happen much but it did happen enough that it was noticeable.


----------



## Silentfoe

hope this is what you're looking for.


----------



## Silentfoe

in ready to ride mode. Yes, I know the seat is white but it's comfortable. I promise I'll find the same one in black.


----------



## Cmm

Silentfoe is that a large frame or a m/l?


----------



## Silentfoe

Large


----------



## Cmm

Cheers i was wondering how the head tube looked on the large as I have ordered a large but had only seen smaller frames. Looks great!


----------



## GOTA

Silentfoe said:


> View attachment 299669
> in ready to ride mode. Yes, I know the seat is white but it's comfortable. I promise I'll find the same one in black.


Looks awesome. They really did a nice job on the colors this year. 

How have the disc brakes been? Any rattling cables? Have you noticed any changes to the way you ride because of the brakes?


----------



## Neurotic OCD

I have 150 miles on my own Defy Advanced 1 now.










I bought and installed a RideSense speed/cadence sensor and tubeless Hutchinson Intense 700x25 tires. Other than that, the bike is stock.
It is a very smooth ride. Granted, I can only compare to my much lower end 2012 Bianchi Via Nirone 7 Sora. 
The Ultegra group works excellently and accurately, without hesitation.
The cable actuated disc brakes stop with authority. I rode a century on the bike yesterday with 6,400 ft of climbing. While the riding wasn't any easier or faster than before, it sure was a lot more smooth and comfortable. The frame must be doing something to sort out road vibrations as I get far less pains & numbness on such a long ride than before. During climbing, the frame feels stiff and light.
The low pressure (75 psi front & 85 psi back) tubeless tires probably contribute a fair bit to the smoothness of the ride.
A fantastic bike.


----------



## Silentfoe

GOTA said:


> Looks awesome. They really did a nice job on the colors this year.
> 
> How have the disc brakes been? Any rattling cables? Have you noticed any changes to the way you ride because of the brakes?


The brakes are nice. I go into corners harder and they don't cause the bike to shudder under hard braking. The cables don't rattle at all but the shifters do just bit. Not bad. The frame, isp and carbon handlebar do a great job of deadening road vibrations.


----------



## GOTA

Silentfoe said:


> The brakes are nice. I go into corners harder and they don't cause the bike to shudder under hard braking. The cables don't rattle at all but the shifters do just bit. Not bad. The frame, isp and carbon handlebar do a great job of deadening road vibrations.


Thanks for the reply. I'm still waiting for a shop in my area to build one so I can check it out.


----------



## Cannot

Neurotic OCD said:


> I have 150 miles on my own Defy Advanced 1 now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought and installed a RideSense speed/cadence sensor and tubeless Hutchinson Intense 700x25 tires. Other than that, the bike is stock.
> It is a very smooth ride. Granted, I can only compare to my much lower end 2012 Bianchi Via Nirone 7 Sora.
> The Ultegra group works excellently and accurately, without hesitation.
> The cable actuated disc brakes stop with authority. I rode a century on the bike yesterday with 6,400 ft of climbing. While the riding wasn't any easier or faster than before, it sure was a lot more smooth and comfortable. The frame must be doing something to sort out road vibrations as I get far less pains & numbness on such a long ride than before. During climbing, the frame feels stiff and light.
> The low pressure (75 psi front & 85 psi back) tubeless tires probably contribute a fair bit to the smoothness of the ride.
> A fantastic bike.


Looks good. I actually saw the bike (same color as yours) in LBS yesterday. 

I ordered Defy Advanced 1 (Black/Orange) end of July from another LBS and was told it should be in the shop mid September. 2 more weeks.


----------



## Neurotic OCD

I really wanted to get the black/orange paint scheme. Unfortunately, no one within 250 miles had a small sized Defy Advanced 1 in stock in that color.
LBS told me it would take 13 weeks (!) to order one. I politely declined and found a small white/red/blue specimen at another shop a couple hours away. Better pricing, too. I got mine for $2,450 out the door.


----------



## Timster86

Out of curiosity, does the Defy Advanced (Not the advanced SL) have aluminum or carbon dropouts?

I am thinking about buying a defy advanced, and my LBS doesn't have one in yet.


----------



## Silentfoe

Carbon.


----------



## Timster86

Hey Silent, I think you have an advanced SL.

I am looking for the advanced. (Like the one Neurotic OCD has)

(On an unrelated note, that is a sweet bike you have)


----------



## Silentfoe

They all have carbon drop outs. I knew what you were asking. And thanks btw!


----------



## Timster86

Thank you again for the help, and once again, you have a great looking bike.


----------



## Neurotic OCD

The dropouts certainly look like they have a metal section in them. 
On my Defy Advanced 1:










I may be wrong.


----------



## Silentfoe

Well. I may be wrong as well. We had a class on the Defy line from a Giant Rep and his word was that the carbon frames all had carbon drop outs. That pic does look metal but it made me look at mine and while my drop outs are black, they do have a bit of that look, maybe due to the friction caused by the skewers? Definitely worth looking into. Thanks for the info.


----------



## biker jk

I had an Advanced Pro 0 weighed at a bike shop today. Size M/L. It came in a fraction over 7.8kg (no pedals or bottle cages). The Advanced Pro 1 is the same weight apparently (only difference is Di 2 versus mechanical Ultegra).


----------



## Cajunrider

I have the advance 1 just like neurotic same size and color I have no idea what the weight is. Does anyone have any idea?


----------



## biker jk

Cajunrider said:


> I have the advance 1 just like neurotic same size and color I have no idea what the weight is. Does anyone have any idea?


I have seen 8.8kg but don't know the size of the bike weighed.


----------



## Neurotic OCD

Cajunrider said:


> I have the advance 1 just like neurotic same size and color I have no idea what the weight is. Does anyone have any idea?


Mine is a Small size frame (second smallest). I had it weighed before I left the store. It had my pedals and my Brooks B17 installed and total came to 20.6 lbs or 9.3 kg. 
With stock saddle and lighter pedals, it would be just barely be sub-20 lbs


----------



## biker jk

I found this from Japan which shows the weights of various models.

??????? ??? : GIANT???????? 2015??? ??? - DEFY ADVANCED?TRINITY??????????2?& TT????


----------



## Silentfoe

Just put on some 28's. This is clearance on the fork. The back has even more.


----------



## Cmm

Advance pro 2 large 8.4kg no pedals or cages


----------



## Cannot

Neurotic OCD said:


> I really wanted to get the black/orange paint scheme. Unfortunately, no one within 250 miles had a small sized Defy Advanced 1 in stock in that color.
> LBS told me it would take 13 weeks (!) to order one. I politely declined and found a small white/red/blue specimen at another shop a couple hours away. Better pricing, too. I got mine for $2,450 out the door.



Got a really bad news today.

The dealer called me last week and told me they should receive the bike this Thursday. Received another phone call this afternoon and was told Giant USA doesn't have any Defy Advanced 1 with black/orange, and this color will be available in November. :cryin:

I decided to wait since I still have 2 Defies to ride.


----------



## Silentfoe

It'll be worth the wait.


----------



## Timster86

I'm waiting on a Defy in the color I want too... Counting down the days...


----------



## GOTA

I'm still waiting to try one. Only 1 Giant dealer that I've been to has received any and he won't build them until he sells through his 2014 models.


----------



## Silentfoe

That's too bad. We have a bunch. Even rentals


----------



## Neurotic OCD

I've had my Defy Advanced 1 for two weeks now and put about 450 miles on it. I really do love the way this bike rides and handles. For a 'comfort/endurance' frame, it sure handles twitchy and quickly. That may have something to do with the small frame and the shorter wheelbase because of it, though. I've had zero problems and it is a true joy to ride.
I even ride faster average speeds now! Hah, just kidding. I call it 'new bike high speed'. I get excited to ride the new toy every time, so I put some extra effort in.
I am happy with my purchase. 

As an afterthought, I am looking at picking up another wheelset to put some 30mm or even 32mm tubeless cyclocross tires on it for the winter and/or some cyclo riding. It's unfortunate that Giant does not seem to be selling those wheelsets separately.


----------



## Cannot

Neurotic OCD said:


> I've had my Defy Advanced 1 for two weeks now and put about 450 miles on it. I really do love the way this bike rides and handles. For a 'comfort/endurance' frame, it sure handles twitchy and quickly. That may have something to do with the small frame and the shorter wheelbase because of it, though. I've had zero problems and it is a true joy to ride.
> I even ride faster average speeds now! Hah, just kidding. I call it 'new bike high speed'. I get excited to ride the new toy every time, so I put some extra effort in.
> I am happy with my purchase.
> 
> As an afterthought, I am looking at picking up another wheelset to put some 30mm or even 32mm tubeless cyclocross tires on it for the winter and/or some cyclo riding. It's unfortunate that Giant does not seem to be selling those wheelsets separately.


Good to hear you love your bike. I haven't gotten my bike yet but already started to search some wheelsets. I currently have Reynolds Assault SLG on my Defy Composite 0. I'm happy with it so I'm thinking Assault SLG Disc, or new 2015 Attack Disc. Another wheelset I'm interested is brand new Shimano WH-RX830 disc, it should be released this month.


----------



## rickdees

Neurotic OCD said:


> I've had my Defy Advanced 1 for two weeks now and put about 450 miles on it. I really do love the way this bike rides and handles. For a 'comfort/endurance' frame, it sure handles twitchy and quickly. That may have something to do with the small frame and the shorter wheelbase because of it, though. I've had zero problems and it is a true joy to ride.
> I even ride faster average speeds now! Hah, just kidding. I call it 'new bike high speed'. I get excited to ride the new toy every time, so I put some extra effort in.
> I am happy with my purchase.
> 
> As an afterthought, I am looking at picking up another wheelset to put some 30mm or even 32mm tubeless cyclocross tires on it for the winter and/or some cyclo riding. It's unfortunate that Giant does not seem to be selling those wheelsets separately.


Please let us know if a 30mm tire will fit. Per an earlier post with photos, someone was able to fit Continental 28mm tires with room to spare and estimated that maybe 30mm tires could be squeezed in. Continental tires actual tire width is usually a couple of mm narrower than advertised, so 28mm tires might be the widest that will fit.


----------



## pmptmecanico

*Size*



Cajunrider said:


> So fun to ride !


What size is the bike in the picture? What is your height?


----------



## pmptmecanico

What size is the bike in the picture? What is your height?


----------



## darwinosx

GOTA said:


> I'm still waiting to try one. Only 1 Giant dealer that I've been to has received any and he won't build them until he sells through his 2014 models.


[SUP][/SUP]

That's a dealer who doesn't deserve to be in business. I would let Giant know about this.


----------



## hazzah

I got a very good deal on a Advanced 2 LTD with the local importer (the LTD is limited to certain markets, but has minimum difference to the standard Advanced 2.) With the discount, it is really good price performance - the equivalent of GBP 1100 for a full 105 specced bike, with a quality frame. The saving over the higher models in the range, can go on a decent wheel set next year.

So that is ordered. Now the wait.


----------



## Lefty2341

Silentfoe said:


> View attachment 299901
> 
> Just put on some 28's. This is clearance on the fork. The back has even more.


Can we see a shot of the whole bike with the 28s mounted?


----------



## Cajunrider

pmptmecanico said:


> What size is the bike in the picture? What is your height?


It's a small and I'm 5'5


----------



## dtm21

Cajunrider said:


> It's a small and I'm 5'5


I got the XS and I am also 5'5"


----------



## GOTA

darwinosx said:


> [SUP][/SUP]
> 
> That's a dealer who doesn't deserve to be in business. I would let Giant know about this.


Giant does events with this shop so they probably know. I doubt they're happy about it but as long as the dealer sells enough they're not going to do more than grumble. 

He'll sell the bike but I can't try it first. He god me that it's the same as the 2014 even though it has some different feature like disc brakes and a new style seat post. They're in the middle of converting to ski season and don't want to commit space to bikes. They also don't want to discount the 2014 models which they would have to if people knew the 2015 were out.


----------



## Cajunrider

dtm21 said:


> I got the XS and I am also 5'5"


I tried the xs and the Giant dealer and myself included felt that it was to small for me. However what feels right to me , doesn't mean it will feel right for everyone my height .


----------



## Cmm

Tried a set of schwalbe cx comp 30mm on my defy pro and they fit very comfortably could probably go 32 at a stretch. 32mm tourers would fit as they don't have the nobby tread of the cx tyres


----------



## votum

Hey guys, I'm pretty much sold on the giant defy now after testing one, but wondering which model. 

My LBS has a 2014 or 2013 defy advanced 0 with di2 for 3599. They don't have any 2015,models in yet. I was going to buy a diverge but the spec dealer are jerks. So I'm now looking between the advanced.pro at 3500 and the advanced at 2600. Difference being way better paint on the pro, hydro brakes, and marginally better wheels. Not sure if its worth the 900 for those.

Another question I had was racks and mudguards, finding out the defy can take a 30 tire makes leaving the diverge easier, last thing is racks and guards


----------



## votum

Which I suppose I carry a messenger bag and live in California, but having the option is nice ya know. The diverge looked so nice because it had everything, great design, all rack and fender mounts, clearance for 35mm, and good geometry, but man I am tired of waiting and the defy felt so nice


----------



## Neurotic OCD

For what it's worth, I am 5'5.75" and I chose the S frame. I wouldn't want it smaller. I flipped the stem and removed all spacers below the stem. I still need to get around to cutting the tube to eliminate the inch of it sticking out past the stem now.

Regarding whether to get the Pro for $900 more - I would absolutely go for that. Di2 is super nice, as are Hydro brakes. Better wheels are always nice.

I don't know about pre-2015 frames, but my Defy does not have any mounting points for fenders or racks. I am using a clamp-on Explorer rack and a lightly packed MTX bag.


----------



## votum

Well good and bad news. I just went to the bike shop to see if I could ride a 60 because I found a 2014 advanced 60 for 3k on craigslist three hours away for sale from a sponsored rider. Only defy in stock was a 54 and it felt great so I know a 60 is way too big. Dealer watched me ride and put a different bar clamp on to add a cm. I decided I wanted a bike now and figured a six hour drive wasn't worth 500 to me. Ended up with what I think is a 2014 defy advanced 0 with full ultegra and di2 for 3800 out the door including bottle racks. I say think its 2014 because it's got the same paint and look as the 14,but the stripe is gray. 

I rode the defy and the domane back to back for two hours over the crappiest road I could find, lots of potholes and cracked gator pavement. Both felt great but the defy just felt right. I took the domane out the third time and the front end felt twitchy and jerky so I immediately swung back and told him I'll take the defy. 

Bad news is I have to wait for a new debit card because the dealer doesn't take amex or discover lol.

I'm thinking I got a good deal, but since I haven't laid yet k can technically change and get a 2015 advanced pro for 3500 and lose di2 and other crap. But that di2 was slick as hell.

What do you guys think.


----------



## Cannot

votum said:


> Bad news is I have to wait for a new debit card because the dealer doesn't take amex or discover lol.


Some bike shops do not take American Express card. This is what I did......I applied Chase Sapphire card. If you spend $3000 at the first 3 months with this card, you will get $400 back.


----------



## votum

Yuck no thanks I'm using cash, I just funnel all my purchases through my discover because I have 5% cash back then I pay it off every month


----------



## Silentfoe

Get the 14 Defy Pro. It's a good buy.


----------



## Cannot

Silentfoe said:


> Get the 14 Defy Pro. It's a good buy.



14 Defy Pro?


----------



## Silentfoe

Oh, 15 pro.


----------



## votum

Well I bought the 2013 defy advanced 0 with all di2, but the shop didn't take amex. It may be fate but the next day the other shop called with the diverge in stock, non carbon though so I'm up in the air again lol


----------



## machoman

Silentfoe said:


> The brakes are nice. I go into corners harder and they don't cause the bike to shudder under hard braking. The cables don't rattle at all but the shifters do just bit. Not bad. The frame, isp and carbon handlebar do a great job of deadening road vibrations.


Hi Silentfoe, do u hear any disc rubs? There are opinions that Giant kind of held back a bit when they stayed with the standard quick releases instead of using thru axles. Thru axles supporter says it allows the wheels to be removed/put back with greater accuracy than a quick release thereby avoiding disc rubs.

I've lifted a Domane 4.5 dics with thru axle - it's so heavy it's almost a CX or commuter bike.


----------



## machoman

Silentfoe said:


> It's in! I just finished building it but I have high school mtb practice. I'll post pic's later. Right now it's 17.2 pounds with all my paraphernalia on it.


Any idea how much the SL0 weighs stock as it came from Giant - without all your stuff - without pedals?


----------



## Silentfoe

machoman said:


> Hi Silentfoe, do u hear any disc rubs? There are opinions that Giant kind of held back a bit when they stayed with the standard quick releases instead of using thru axles. Thru axles supporter says it allows the wheels to be removed/put back with greater accuracy than a quick release thereby avoiding disc rubs.
> 
> I've lifted a Domane 4.5 dics with thru axle - it's so heavy it's almost a CX or commuter bike.


Not at all.


----------



## machoman

I read somewhere that there is an additional taller head post for the SL's seat mast if the standard head post is not tall enough high - anyone know if such an option is available?


----------



## StuntmanMike

I just saw one of these the other day at my LBS and am in love! I saw this gorgeous silver and black bike in the window of the shop when I met there for the group ride and was like "what is that?!" So he told me, Defy Advanced 2.

I did some research on it, and took a closer look at it before today's ride since it was out of the window and on the floor.

Yup, I've found my next bike. I love the specs for the price and the silver and black looks sliiiick!

I never thought I'd end up on a Giant, I tend to like lesser known bikes, but after looking at it and what I've read on here, I'm sold.

If only I could get it with Rival 22 instead of 105. Oh well, I'm sure I can get used to Shimano.

BTW, I got TWO flats on today's ride, within 7 miles, so clearly it's time for a new bike. Haha


----------



## machoman

StuntmanMike said:


> I just saw one of these the other day at my LBS and am in love! I saw this gorgeous silver and black bike in the window of the shop when I met there for the group ride and was like "what is that?!" So he told me, Defy Advanced 2.
> 
> I did some research on it, and took a closer look at it before today's ride since it was out of the window and on the floor.
> 
> Yup, I've found my next bike. I love the specs for the price and the silver and black looks sliiiick!
> 
> I never thought I'd end up on a Giant, I tend to like lesser known bikes, but after looking at it and what I've read on here, I'm sold.
> 
> If only I could get it with Rival 22 instead of 105. Oh well, I'm sure I can get used to Shimano.
> 
> BTW, I got TWO flats on today's ride, within 7 miles, so clearly it's time for a new bike. Haha


Yes - there's something about the Giant bikes - I really like the Compact look - and the new 2015 defy's definitely can take your breath away. Every other 'standard' or normal suddenly look dated.

I am getting my SL 1 this weekend - the minutes are gonna tick slowly till then.


----------



## Silentfoe

machoman said:


> I read somewhere that there is an additional taller head post for the SL's seat mast if the standard head post is not tall enough high - anyone know if such an option is available?


The bike comes with an adjustable head on the seat mast that supposedly gives 2.5 inches of adjustment. The bike also comes with small spacers that you put on top of the cut seat mast but within the adjustable part. This makes it so that the adjustable head is actually sitting on something solid. I can't imagine it would slip down if they weren't in there. The SL seat mast comes extremely long from the factory. If you buy the right size bike you shouldn't have to worry about the length of the post.


----------



## machoman

i actually think it's better that the seat post sit on the mast or these spacers. If it's empty then you'll have to have it clamp pretty tight to the ISP (to prevent it from slipping) and as the ISP is hollow you could overtighten and crack the ISP - it's not like you have another tube inside (seat-tube) to prevent it from caving in. My LBS tells a story of an overtighten seat post that internally cracked the ISP.


----------



## Silentfoe

Sorry. I wasn't trying to say the opposite. I agree. It needs the spacers.


----------



## machoman

OK - took delivery of my SL1. LBS was super fantastic (it's crucial to have a caring and patient guy look after u ) - we took some measurements and cut the seat mast 3 times - it's good. I like the height now. It was about 1 cm higher than my usual. He studied my pedaling and made sure all the key points are checked. 

I took it for a 50km ride - the bike felt stiffer and tighter (more taut) than my previous Defy Composite 2 (an awesome ride - nothing wrong wit it - i just wanted disc brakes). It was also lighter so i found myself riding harder (higher gear?). The bike also does mute the road quite well. Except for one part of the ride - there's a square manhole - with the Defy Composite 2 it wasn't too bad - but with the SL - wow - there was a huge buzzing noise and vibrations as i went over the grills. I attribute that to the much stiffer Carbon wheels of the SL - maybe the composite 2 was a 'softer' bike in a good way for something like that.

I could see where the weight comes from - the 2 disc brake mechanisms (front & back) are huge chunks of metal. For the price i could probably get a much lighter bike (with rim brakes) but I'm really happy to get the disc brakes as I'm hoping to do more mountainous rides. Forget about pro riders riding with disc brakes at the tour - these disc brake bikes are simply much heavier than the equivalent rim brake bikes.


----------



## StuntmanMike

machoman said:


> Yes - there's something about the Giant bikes - I really like the Compact look - and the new 2015 defy's definitely can take your breath away. Every other 'standard' or normal suddenly look dated.
> 
> I am getting my SL 1 this weekend - the minutes are gonna tick slowly till then.



You're right, same thing with the MTB line. When I bought my current MTB I was looking at the 2013 Giants...nice bikes with good specs, but IMO they were just ugly. The 14's were so-so, but the 15's are spot on! I'm loving the black and blue color scheme on on a lot of their mtb's for this year.

Looks like my next TWO bikes might be Giants!

And congrats on the SL, glad to hear you like it!


----------



## machoman

My SL 1 has the SLR0 wheelset - it's a carbon rims - i found on each rim a small slightly larger than a pinprick hole - each rim has it on the same side and nearly at the same place. Can anyone advise if this is a fault or a feature?


----------



## Silentfoe

It may be where they removed an air bladder to help form the carbon. I'm not really sure


----------



## Puke N Hurl

Macho, those are water drain holes so they have a functional use. That said, I would say these are a feature! 

Have fun on that bike, I would like to hear more about the wheels when you have some time on them!


----------



## r1lee

Silentfoe said:


> The bike comes with an adjustable head on the seat mast that supposedly gives 2.5 inches of adjustment. The bike also comes with small spacers that you put on top of the cut seat mast but within the adjustable part. This makes it so that the adjustable head is actually sitting on something solid. I can't imagine it would slip down if they weren't in there. The SL seat mast comes extremely long from the factory. If you buy the right size bike you shouldn't have to worry about the length of the post.


It will slip down, as the torque setting is only 3nm. It is required you use the spacers.


----------



## machoman

I've noticed some wires were sticking out - like 5 strands - the rest of the cables goes into the head-tube - it's the wires from the front derailleur - and it's cutting into the metal template where the cables go into the frame - damn!

Will have to bring it back to the LBS - hopefully they can sort it out properly.

Update:
LBS was again super fantastic - they pushed to get it done ASAP - they replaced the entire front derailleur cable. Hmmm moments like this make me wonder if i would regret not getting Di2. But the LBS master said if it was Di2 he would have to order the lengths in as they come in many different lengths. As it was a mechanical ultegra he always have the cables for it.


----------



## machoman

Went for a mountain ride today - the disk brakes were great going downhill - I was always in control of my speed due to the disk brakes - and it was nice to know that whenever i'm using the disc brakes it's not killing or eroding my rims anymore like a rim brake would.


----------



## SirBenno

I'm not looking forward to cutting the seat mast on my Defy. Step one I guess is deciding which saddle to go with.


----------



## machoman

SirBenno said:


> I'm not looking forward to cutting the seat mast on my Defy. Step one I guess is deciding which saddle to go with.


Yes - it's very important to have decided on the saddle. I was lucky as just before I got the SL i had nailed my choice - ISM Adamo Attack. It's the only saddle that has totally - TOTALLY - removed perineum pains. Now i can ride as long as my legs hold out. You might want to delay cutting it until you've got it sorted out. I've been riding for many years and thought the pain that shoots up at the bottom was due to the long rides - i somehow came across the ISMs and it intrigued me. Got an LBS to allow me to return it if i didn't like it......I LOVE IT. 3 weeks later bought another one for my mtb.

Ideally you should cut the post to the correct height - while you can extend by 2cm - adding these extenders also add weight - they are well made and are made of metal.

I was very lucky to have a very experienced LBS manager take care of me all the way.


----------



## machoman

SirBenno said:


> I'm not looking forward to cutting the seat mast on my Defy. Step one I guess is deciding which saddle to go with.


Which model did u get?


----------



## SirBenno

Thanks for the tips. I have a Tune KommVor saddle on my mountain bike which I rode all season. I am pretty happy with it. Might go with that in the alcantara finish. Also need to wait for my new shoes to show up. I got the DuraAce pedals with the +4mm spindle as my knees prefer a wider q factor. 
I bought the Advanced SL 0 model.


----------



## SirBenno

Also I think Giant may offer a longer seat clamp at some point as they have with their other ISP models. Helps for resale ect.


----------



## machoman

SirBenno said:


> Thanks for the tips. I have a Tune KommVor saddle on my mountain bike which I rode all season. I am pretty happy with it. Might go with that in the alcantara finish. Also need to wait for my new shoes to show up. I got the DuraAce pedals with the +4mm spindle as my knees prefer a wider q factor.
> I bought the Advanced SL 0 model.


Wow - the SL 0 is really really expensive ! 

Not sure if it was due to new-bike effect but I find myself wanting to keep on riding with the SL1 - another 5km, another 2 km, another 2 km more......I find myself extending the rides, as opposed to wanting to finish the ride - I think it does mute the rough roads very well - this could be due to the 25mm tyres and the carbon wheels.


----------



## SirBenno

I'm single so it's a pretty easy conversation I have with myself as to what my cycling budget is haha. 
I also bought a Revolt 0 last month for a crappy weather bike. I put some 28's on it and she rides like a cloud.


----------



## ncskiman

Anyone have the 15 Defy Advanced with the mechanical discs and have any issues with disc rub or noise? I'm wondering if the lack of a thru axle is an issue with disc alignment.


----------



## Silentfoe

It's not on a mountain bike. Why would it be on a road bike?


----------



## ncskiman

Silentfoe said:


> It's not on a mountain bike. Why would it be on a road bike?


I know that Giant has gone to a thru axle on both their mountain and cross bikes in part due to that. Just curious if it is something that could present itself as an issue on the Defy.


----------



## Silentfoe

It shouldn't at all. I personally feel it's mostly marketing hype. For good reasons.


----------



## SirBenno

+1 for marketing hype. I ran 34 Gram (pair) skewers on R1's (very low clearance calipers) for years with no rub. It's just not a real issue. 
On bigger bikes it does help with wheel tracking on gnarly descents but that's about it.


----------



## ncskiman

I felt like there would be less of a need for thru axles on their road bikes...glad to hear that's the case!


----------



## SirBenno

Yes I have a Giant Revolt with TRP Spyre mechanical disks. As long as you set it up right and periodically adjust the pads then you are good to go.


----------



## SirBenno

Looking forward to building up this beauty tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentfoe

I highly recommend throwing some 28 mm tires in it. I love my SL 0.


----------



## SirBenno

Might try the 25's for a while as I have a Revolt 0 on 28's for rougher roads/weather. 
Glad to hear you are liking yours. Any rattle from the 785 levers?


----------



## Silentfoe

Yes. They do rattle. Very slightly. I think it's an issue of bad tolerances from Shimano.


----------



## SirBenno

Spent some time building it up. Pretty much finished actually, went together really easy. 
I knew it when I first saw it and ordered it (there was about 5min of thinking about it before I placed the order) but actually seeing it in person I can say it's the prettiest bike I've ever seen. And I've seen a lot lol. 
It'll be a little while longer before I cut the mast but I have lots of time. Need to pick a saddle. 
The Di2 is really slick. This is my first time owning it. 
Now I need to start planning a spring getaway since I live in a snowy wasteland.


----------



## Silentfoe

Coolest thing most people don't know about Dura Ace Di2? If you hold down the button it will continue to change through the gears. Awesome!


----------



## machoman

*Sl 1*

The blue SL 0 is gorgeous. My SL1 is white and it looks a bit like a 'princess'. Wish it was the SL 0's blue.

Rode my furthest today - the bike felt really good - i can only compare it to the Defy Composite 2 (2014) - and the SL 1 is stiffer and lighter. There are lighter bikes - but the SL 1, to me is the most complete bike. I've always yearned for disc brakes on a road bike. It just feels so right to have it.

I'm glad Giant went with the 140mm dics - it's just pefect. It's still very very powerful. Trek went with the 160mm with the Domane Disc and it looks like a cross bike. And if you look carefully the 160mm disc is 2-3 mm away from the leg of the fork!!!! I think someone at Trek didn't see that coming. It looks weird and.....ugly. And it weighs a ton. Another review for the Trek Boone reported they experience brake chatter on the forks due to the oversized 160mm discs. They think if Trek had downsize to 140mm - less grabby - it'll eradicate the brake chatter. Maybe the forks are weak too since they were designed to be compliant rather than to be strong/stiff.

There's really no need to have thru axle on road - my opinion. Road riding don't put anywhere near the kind of torsional stress as off road will. I've yet to see a thru axle disc brake road bike that came close to the Giant's in terms of weight.

And the Shimano Ultegra mechanical is one sweet system. I love the hoods - for the 1st time the brake hoods are like a proper extension of the handlebar - very comfortable/ergonomic. Needless to say - the shifting has been fantastic.

So the R785 rattles? I can't detect any rattle with the RS685 so far.....the roads i've been on is pretty good i must admit.


----------



## SirBenno

I agree the 140mm rotors are a perfect size performance wise and aesthetically. I was looking at the Domane disc yesterday and that thing is not my cup of tea at all. 
Did you guys pad the rear hydraulic line at all? I seem to have minimized it rattling against the inside of the down tube but could see that being an issue when I finally get to take it off the rollers in the spring. 
Speaking of which, it's a bit of a shame I now have to endure over 5 months of snow before I can ride again but oh well.


----------



## Silentfoe

I like the picture of all of your Giants. I should finally take one of all 11 of mine together but they are never in the same place.


----------



## robt57

machoman said:


> There's really no need to have thru axle on road - my opinion. Road riding don't put anywhere near the kind of torsional stress as off road will. I've yet to see a thru axle disc brake road bike that came close to the Giant's in terms of weight.


I dunno about this. The lever action exuded downward may make the front thru axle a not so bad idea perhaps. Especially with the drop out facing straight down.

When I got my Disc Roubaix, Sora level, I got it home and put a 7800 groupo on it. I also put on some light Spesh Skewers on it I had. And a few times out on the road I got some rubbing on the front rotor. after some use. The wheel was moving enough to do this. I now am using either XT or XTR skewers. 

Just kind of makes the point I think.

Why they don't all make the front dropouts on disc forks so that the lever action is not at a 90^ plane to the drop out I dunno. I think a few companies do, but not Trek? or Spesh on these disc road bikes.

So using really skewers is good advice I would say. But some idiot like me not really thinking about this will use a zoot Ti skewer and it may not be pretty what may follow...


----------



## Lefty2341

robt57 said:


> So using really skewers is good advice I would say. But some idiot like me not really thinking about this will use a zoot Ti skewer and it may not be pretty what may follow...


DT Swiss RWS. That's all you need


----------



## SirBenno

That mtb is a Scott Genius. 
My Defy is actually lucky number 13 of the Giants I've owned out of the 16 bikes I've ever owned. Pretty good Giant ratio.


----------



## robt57

SirBenno said:


> I agree the 140mm rotors are a perfect size performance wise and aesthetically.



My Roubaix has 160mm and I wonder if going 140s is worth it. Because, my Spyre SLC have adapters to do 160s and shorter bolts and loosing the adapters seems attractive.

And I am about to build up an XTR/SL25 Pacenti wheelset and will need some centerlock rotors [or more adapters].

So in my minds eye, I want to do XTR ICE centerlocks in 140 and reconfigure the calipers as such.

But, they are cable brakes and have excellent modulation and performance. And I worry about the cost and loosing the ability to use 2 other wheelsets I have without getting more rotors for them. If the brake are 'less' after spending the coin, I will be pissed....

I know it will look better with the 140s, but with a huge bike I ride the 160s don't look that big. Like as they might on a smaller bike ??

But looks means little to me when we are talking about brake modulation and performance overall frankly...


----------



## Silentfoe

I weigh just about 200 lbs ready to ride. I use 160's on most of my mountain bikes without issue and I have no worries with the 140's on my Defy SL 0. On a road bike you are very rarely grabbing so much brake and keeping it on for any length of time. I think bigger rotors would just be overkill. I have never lost power, modulation or confidence in my brakes at any time.


----------



## SirBenno

Honestly it depends on the style of the bike and also cable actuated plays a role as they have less power. My Revolt is cable spyres with 160mm rotors and the braking still isn't as good as the Defy. I say stick with the 160's. 
Also my Revolt looks fine with 160's as it's a burlier bike.


----------



## machoman

Silentfoe said:


> I like the picture of all of your Giants. I should finally take one of all 11 of mine together but they are never in the same place.


damn - that's a lot of bikes - u must really really love cycling!!! I thought i could justify the N+1 formula for owning/buying bikes - I think even if one owns numerous bikes- you really only have 1 all-time favorite - one for road, one for mountainbiking. And it's better and easier to have just that 1 favorite for maintenance and cost issues. otherwise i'm constantly replacing chains, servicing hubs etc, replicating seats/pedals on all the bikes. My 2 cents opinion.

The large Defys seem to have a lot of body around the head tube area - i don't think my medium headtube is as beefy as the large.


----------



## machoman

Silentfoe said:


> I highly recommend throwing some 28 mm tires in it. I love my SL 0.


The 28s would be a heavier tyres? - more rubber, more air in the tyre?

As the tyre size goes bigger - so too will the weight. right? I'm trying to be a weight weenie on my bike. I think the 25 is all i want - we have really good quality roads.


----------



## machoman

SirBenno said:


> Speaking of which, it's a bit of a shame I now have to endure over 5 months of snow before I can ride again but oh well.


The wait would be excruciating! We went for a 2 week holiday 2 weeks after i bought the SL 1 and throughout the trip I could hardly wait to return and be able to ride the SL 1 again. We are lucky here - we can pretty much ride all year round in mostly perfect weather conditions.


----------



## Silentfoe

machoman said:


> damn - that's a lot of bikes - u must really really love cycling!!! I thought i could justify the N+1 formula for owning/buying bikes - I think even if one owns numerous bikes- you really only have 1 all-time favorite - one for road, one for mountainbiking. And it's better and easier to have just that 1 favorite for maintenance and cost issues. otherwise i'm constantly replacing chains, servicing hubs etc, replicating seats/pedals on all the bikes. My 2 cents opinion.
> 
> The large Defys seem to have a lot of body around the head tube area - i don't think my medium headtube is as beefy as the large.


I have a 2013 Anthem Advanced 0, 2012 TCX 1, 2015 Defy SL 0, 2015 Trance 2, 6 2015 Anthem 2's and a 2014 Anthem Advanced 2. I run a mtb guide business so the 6 Anthem 2's are for clients/rentals but I often use the one in my size.

As far as the head tube is big on the large but it is in proportion to the rest of bike. Keep in mind that this bike is an endurance bike and it is designed to have a higher front end.


----------



## SirBenno

Here's an interesting geometry comparison between the Revolt and the Defy. Though an endurance bike, the Defy is still plenty aggressive.


----------



## machoman

Check out the Jamis Renegade Elite - 2015. It's their 'adventure' series bikes - it's a spitting image of the Defy 2015s. Damn!!! The Defy has a twin.


----------



## machoman

Hey any u guys with the integrated seat posts have a slipping problem with the seat angles. I've tighten the screw in the seatpost but the seat is still tilting to like 5 degrees down....i'll angle the seat horizontal and tighten the screw and after a while the nose of the seat goes down again.

I've read somewhere else that this type of design relies on friction to maintain the seat angle - the tightened bolt basically holds the rails 'tightly' so it doesn't slip. Wow - it sounds like a weak design to me. I've also checked around and Trek also uses this type of single bolt design on it's semi-integrated seatposts on all it's bikes.

So if you happen to be sitting more on the front of the seat you might weight the front part down as the single bolt mechanism is unable to prevent the seat from angling down.

Update: OMG - i've taken apart the SL1's seat topper and it does rely on just pure friction to maintain the seat angle. I was hoping it wasn't the case - i was hoping to some some notches or serrations - none - smooth as a baby bottom - I was doomed. Which very very daft engineer or product executive chose this design? What benefit does it provide - infinite angles? lighter weight? At the great risk of not being strong enough to hold a seat angle!

Higher end Trek bikes also use exactly the same design - not a surprise since Trek is made by Giant. Once you have a slipping seat angle problem there's nothing you can do about it! Because i've already tighten as much as I could - the allen key won't turn anymore and the angle is still slipping. 

I might take it to someone to get the bolt soldered or welded so that the seat angle won't slip anymore!!!!


----------



## Cmm

Hi machoman

i had a lot of trouble with this on mine when I first got it. I have the advanced pro but I believe it has the same 1 bolt design and it has to be done effing tight! Standard set ups require around 5-6nm to hold the saddle in place my defy requires (recommends) 15nm (my tcx with the same setup 18nm) that's 2-3 times tighter than a standard setup. Once done tight it works perfectly just getting it tight is the problem


----------



## gaff

i had problems with this (seat angle) - not with the original, but with a warranty replacement seatpost.

the tight torque spec matters less if you use some gritty assembly paste in the "cup" of the clamp.


----------



## machoman

Cmm said:


> Hi machoman
> 
> i had a lot of trouble with this on mine when I first got it. I have the advanced pro but I believe it has the same 1 bolt design and it has to be done effing tight! Standard set ups require around 5-6nm to hold the saddle in place my defy requires (recommends) 15nm (my tcx with the same setup 18nm) that's 2-3 times tighter than a standard setup. Once done tight it works perfectly just getting it tight is the problem


I've tightened is a much as i could - the allen key is not able to budge anymore. Can't ride to test if there is any further slipping as it rained the whole weekend. That's another downside of owning a great bike - it hurts when you can't ride it.

I really hope that it wouldn't be problem because this is such a complete bike for me (also it was a huge stretch of a budget to own it). And a slipping seat would quite totally ruin it for me. It will be a devastating problem if it's not resolved as there's no recourse or alternative - you're stuck with the design.

I hope it's not an Achilles' heel of the Defy range.


----------



## gaff

machoman said:


> I've tightened is a much as i could - the allen key is not able to budge anymore. Can't ride to test if there is any further slipping as it rained the whole weekend. That's another downside of owning a great bike - it hurts when you can't ride it.
> 
> I really hope that it wouldn't be problem because this is such a complete bike for me (also it was a huge stretch of a budget to own it). And a slipping seat would quite totally ruin it for me. It will be a devastating problem if it's not resolved as there's no recourse or alternative - you're stuck with the design.
> 
> I hope it's not an Achilles' heel of the Defy range.


machoman - 
carbon assembly paste & a longer lever to tighten such as a Torque wrench that makes ~14nM easy - the seat clamp on the dFuse post is rock solid.

tip though is to make sure the saddle is level - as with the compressed paste it is impossible to move without removing the clamp by ""popping out" using a screwdriver and a hammer the rotatable cup part of the clamp..


----------



## Neurotic OCD

I had the slipping seat problem when I first got the bike. I simply had not tightened the allen bolt enough. It's been rock-solid for 2,000 miles since then. (However, I am now on a brand-new frame!)


----------



## Hoologan

I just paid in full for an Advanced 2 today, but they're not projecting delivery until mid-January 2015. 

I'm 5"9" with a 29" inseam and I test rode a silver M/L before ordering one in Black/White. After doing a fair bit more reading about the "compact frame" geometry, I called the bike shop back and changed my order to a M. I'm confident that was the right decision, as the M/L felt just a tiny bit too big for me.

Man, that new 105 5800 groupo is a sweet shifting system and once I put my disc carbon clinchers on, I reckon I'll have a pretty sweet setup to ride for years.

Now we wait...


----------



## Silentfoe

I think you did well to switch sizes. The bike will be worth the wait.


----------



## machoman

Hoologan said:


> I just paid in full for an Advanced 2 today, but they're not projecting delivery until mid-January 2015.
> 
> I'm 5"9" with a 29" inseam and I test rode a silver M/L before ordering one in Black/White. After doing a fair bit more reading about the "compact frame" geometry, I called the bike shop back and changed my order to a M. I'm confident that was the right decision, as the M/L felt just a tiny bit too big for me.
> 
> Man, that new 105 5800 groupo is a sweet shifting system and once I put my disc carbon clinchers on, I reckon I'll have a pretty sweet setup to ride for years.
> 
> Now we wait...


I"m around your height - maybe just a touch taller but not more than 5'10 and ride an M. Medium Large would be too large....and heavier too.

Giant Defy 2015's are really in serious short supply - i've been to so many bike shops - i love to window shop bikes - and i've yet to see a Advance Pro models. There's only 1 shop with an SL1 and that's all they got in the 2015 Defy. It's gonna hurt if you did not have another roadie to use for the time being. I was desperate for my SL1 as i had sold my Defy 2013 for it. LBS said he was shocked to find one SL1 available and in an M size too (probably the most popular size). So i took it. If the Advance Pro was available it might have been a really tough choice - but looking back...i am now happy i stretched to get the SL1 (lighter.....carbon wheels, Carbon stems & Handlebar). Can't upgrade anymore from that for me.


----------



## Hoologan

machoman said:


> I"m around your height - maybe just a touch taller but not more than 5'10 and ride an M. Medium Large would be too large....and heavier too.
> 
> Giant Defy 2015's are really in serious short supply - i've been to so many bike shops - i love to window shop bikes - and i've yet to see a Advance Pro models. There's only 1 shop with an SL1 and that's all they got in the 2015 Defy. It's gonna hurt if you did not have another roadie to use for the time being. I was desperate for my SL1 as i had sold my Defy 2013 for it. LBS said he was shocked to find one SL1 available and in an M size too (probably the most popular size). So i took it. If the Advance Pro was available it might have been a really tough choice - but looking back...i am now happy i stretched to get the SL1 (lighter.....carbon wheels, Carbon stems & Handlebar). Can't upgrade anymore from that for me.


Awesome, thanks. Everything is in short supply with these bikes, even information about them on the web!


----------



## Silentfoe

We have a few in the shop. If anyone is interested. ..


----------



## ljvb

I just picked up the Advanced Pro 0. I was not expecting it till March, (I ordered in Black Friday), but a week later my store called me and they had it in 

I'm very happy with my purchase (my wife.... not so much heh)


----------



## Hoologan

Awesome ljvb, congrats! That Pro 0 is sweet, but I can't justify spending more on a bike than I paid for each of my two motorcycles! lol


----------



## machoman

One tip - if you can get a K-edge chain catcher to be installed - that'll be the insurance against chain drop from the inner ring marring the frame. I had the LBS installed it for me while he built up the bike.


----------



## mestizo

I used this thread when looking for Defy pictures, so figured I'd post mine.

Picked it up today and rode the trainer for a few. Shifts better than my old alum Defy, very light. I can't wait toget it on the road.


----------



## SirBenno

Man all these Defy's look great. 
As for my ISP clamp, mine hasn't slipped yet and I am pretty low torque trying to get away with a full carbon Tune KommVor. But I will report back after some real world riding. Though I must say I hate everything about the clamp. It is a boat anchor and the one bolt design is absolutely the worst. Will be looking to have a custom 2 bolt one made. 
And good news everyone! I am going to spend 2 weeks over Christmas in Austin Texas and am bringing the Defy along! So excite.


----------



## machoman

is it possible to have a 2 bolt (rocker) type of design? Wow - that'll be super incredible - where can i get one?

And yes - that seat mast is quite heavy - either aluminium or something - at least it's super strong - the Trek equivalent is all carbon - so it's probably lighter.


----------



## Cannot

Hoologan said:


> I just paid in full for an Advanced 2 today, but they're not projecting delivery until mid-January 2015.
> 
> I'm 5"9" with a 29" inseam and I test rode a silver M/L before ordering one in Black/White. After doing a fair bit more reading about the "compact frame" geometry, I called the bike shop back and changed my order to a M. I'm confident that was the right decision, as the M/L felt just a tiny bit too big for me.
> 
> Man, that new 105 5800 groupo is a sweet shifting system and once I put my disc carbon clinchers on, I reckon I'll have a pretty sweet setup to ride for years.
> 
> Now we wait...


I think M/L is too big for you. I have a few Defies and they are all M size as I'm 5"10 with a 31.5" inseam.


----------



## Cannot

mestizo said:


> I used this thread when looking for Defy pictures, so figured I'd post mine.
> 
> Picked it up today and rode the trainer for a few. Shifts better than my old alum Defy, very light. I can't wait toget it on the road.
> View attachment 302336



Beautify bike!! :thumbsup:

In fact, I ordered the same bike (Black/Orange) back in July but switched to Advanced Pro 1. I was told it should be available in January.


----------



## machoman

Check this out to confirm why we made a great choice - explanation of the Giant Defy 2015:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qI9vPO_iIKo


----------



## gaff

machoman said:


> Check this out to confirm why we made a great choice - explanation of the Giant Defy 2015:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qI9vPO_iIKo


yes machoman, i am *sure* we all made a great choice. Shame that only some of us are riding the bikes while the rest wait (not so patiently) ! :thumbsup:


----------



## ljvb

gaff said:


> yes machoman, i am *sure* we all made a great choice. Shame that only some of us are riding the bikes while the rest wait (not so patiently) ! :thumbsup:


What are you waiting on, the bike store to get stock, or have you already made the purchase, and just waiting to take delivery.

If the former, you might be waiting a while. I bought mine on Black Friday, not expecting it to arrive till March. Following Friday I had it (Adv Pro 0). Don't hold me to this, but if Giant receives an order with an actual customer name attached, stock that might be destined to a different store as floor stock, may be redirected to your store. Or maybe I just got lucky. Might also depend on the model, seems DI2 models have a longer wait time.


----------



## r1lee

ljvb said:


> What are you waiting on, the bike store to get stock, or have you already made the purchase, and just waiting to take delivery.
> 
> If the former, you might be waiting a while. I bought mine on Black Friday, not expecting it to arrive till March. Following Friday I had it (Adv Pro 0). Don't hold me to this, but if Giant receives an order with an actual customer name attached, stock that might be destined to a different store as floor stock, may be redirected to your store. Or maybe I just got lucky. Might also depend on the model, seems DI2 models have a longer wait time.


Giant's been having delivery issues. A lot of their bikes have been postponed and delayed. Recently there was a fire at their factory (october-november time frame) and that has caused more delays. Especially for guys who had delivery dates that have just passed.

Last year i got my Propel in early september. This year I didn't get it till late october, both were ordered at the same time. Plus this year i had a 3 week delay after a scheduled delivery.


----------



## machoman

To those who are not able to ride their Defy yet - watch this and weep:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1-yV7gXUlg


----------



## marc7654

Just ordered an Advanced 2, M/L, Black & White. It'll come in about the second week of Jan. There was a Silver one in the warehouse available now. I'm in Indiana, not sure where the warehouse is. Some other models and sizes were not available until March but it did seam like the popular sizes weren't too far out. 

On size, I'm 5' 11 with a 32 inseam. The M/L bikes I've tried were the right size. Medium was a little small for me, I like the longer top tube because I've got a longer torso.

When the temps get below 30 here I can't make my self ride, I'm a wimp and my hands freeze, so I got a roller trainer. It wasn't too hard to get going on my Escape. Just setup in the hall way and lean against the wall to start.


----------



## ljvb

I just checked bgindy.com and it appears (at least according to their web site), that they have M/L Red White and Blue Advanced 1 in stock.
*Edit: I stand corrected, they can get the M/L in 7 to 10 days, M, and Larges they have in stock, just not M/L*

I am also in Indy, but only Mon through Thur (or Friday this week.. and then the mother f... cancelled the Friday meeting.. that I changed my flight from Thu to Fri for in the first place), every week. Fly in, Fly out, during the warmer months I keep my bike at the hotel over the weekend (they treat my stuff well.. helps when you live there practically for a year and a half almost). I just picked up an Advanced Pro 0 two weeks ago.. dieing to bring it out here.. but holy **** it is cold... I wonder how well DI2 handles very cold wet weather....



marc7654 said:


> Just ordered an Advanced 2, M/L, Black & White. It'll come in about the second week of Jan. There was a Silver one in the warehouse available now. I'm in Indiana, not sure where the warehouse is. Some other models and sizes were not available until March but it did seam like the popular sizes weren't too far out.
> 
> On size, I'm 5' 11 with a 32 inseam. The M/L bikes I've tried were the right size. Medium was a little small for me, I like the longer top tube because I've got a longer torso.
> 
> When the temps get below 30 here I can't make my self ride, I'm a wimp and my hands freeze, so I got a roller trainer. It wasn't too hard to get going on my Escape. Just setup in the hall way and lean against the wall to start.


----------



## marc7654

ljvb said:


> ...but holy **** it is cold... I wonder how well DI2 handles very cold wet weather....


 It will be a while, if ever, before I can afford to test a DI2 set in the cold. I suspect the batteries might be the issue. Cold batteries clench up like your a$$ does while going down a southern Indiana hill. I'm actually down south of Indy, I've got about 200' of climb on my 3 mile commute. Any 20 mile ride outside of town will easily get you 1000' to 1500' or more of total climb. Here's 148' in just 0.2 miles. Strava Segment | boltinghouse Can't wait to try my carbon Defy on the hills around here.


----------



## ljvb

Hills in Indy are not too bad.. I cannot wait to take my bike to Red Rock Canyon (Vegas) next year for the Defcon Bike ride.. Kinda brutal going up.. but a blast going down.... around 17 miles up just going up (2500 feet of elevation).. same going back down.. I did quite a bit of hike a bike, the altitude is quite different from DC where I live at sea level. took about 2 hours to go up.. and like 20 min to go down


----------



## r1lee

Di2 has no issues in the cold.


----------



## cdamian

I have ordered my Defy Advanced Pro 1 in October here in Spain and currently they tell me delivery will be in January. I believe it when I see it. 
I think the problem is not only Giant, but also Shimano's ST-RS685 mechanical/hydraulic levers availability. All the bikes from all manufacturers with these levers have been delayed and are not available in Europe yet. 
If I would have chosen the DI2 version or mechanical disks I could have a bike already. Now I just have to patient.


----------



## machoman

Will you guys ride a descent on the brake hoods? I rode a few descents on the drops thinking it'll give me maximum control - but noticed other riders descending with their hands on the brake hoods. I'm wondering if there is enough leverage on the brake if they have to stop quickly. I then tried it today (descending with the hands on the brake hoods) and it seemd to allow me to steer the bike through the turns better - the advantage of discs is that one finger braking on the hoods is also already quite powerful. I don't think normal rim braking would be powerful enough using 1 finger.

The other benefit of discs on road is


----------



## ljvb

My new baby. Finally took a pic of it.


----------



## gaff

very nice ljvb.

are the decals on the rims removable? not that they don't look good.
any chance a a close up of the spacer inc. the dustup / cone spacer underneath the normal spacers under the stem. iirc the previous defy advanced had a slightly thinner top cap / cone spacer than the composite - i think around ~10mm rather than ~17mm

would be interested in a measurement from the head tube to bottom of stem - i.e. distance of all spacers inc cone / top cap.

lovely looking bike. i saw some of the 2015 a few weeks ago and the paint jobs on the 2015 really seem to "pop". i think it is the mixture of matt and gloss finishes.

Enjoy the new bike :thumbsup:


----------



## SirBenno

Having a terrible time visiting Austin over Christmas holidays with my new Defy :cryin:
Such an amazing bike!


----------



## Silentfoe

I just had to charge my Dura Ace Di2 for the first time in 4 months. Very nice!


----------



## SirBenno

The worst part about the SL 0 is listening to other riders complain about their bikes after seeing yours 😉


----------



## gaff

SirBenno said:


> The worst part about the SL 0 is listening to other riders complain about their bikes after seeing yours 


it must be tough


----------



## SirBenno

Don't worry my friend you'll have your defy soon enough. They are worth the wait. FWIW I ordered mine in August.


----------



## marc7654

Well my new Defy Advanced 2 is at the bike shop. 2 Weeks early!  It's 55 F out and life isn't working out git it today,  oh well. I'll get it Monday, it's suppose to be sunny and 38 F. Looks like a nice day for a ride


----------



## machoman

Man, SirBenno (what a royal name!), that's one handsome bike.

The upfront Garmin 1000 complete the Defy so very well - I love technology. I nearly want to get the Garmin or a Mio/Magellan 505 just to get that clean purposeful GPS look. Currently i've got the Garmin Oregon 600 (with a Ram cradle) zip tied to my stem. It sure looks damn ugly compared to a something like the Edge 1000 with the proper mount up-front.


----------



## SirBenno

The queen took one look at my sweet stable of bikes and knighted me right on the spot, kind of you to notice. 
The 1000 is pretty sweet. It's my first Garmin after being with Polar for so long. I have the d-fly hidden in the seat mast as well which works perfectly. 
Also the open source maps make way more sense than having to buy them from Garmin. Now I just have to get my hands on a Stages power meter.


----------



## Hoologan

marc7654 said:


> Well my new Defy Advanced 2 is at the bike shop. 2 Weeks early!  It's 55 F out and life isn't working out git it today,  oh well. I'll get it Monday, it's suppose to be sunny and 38 F. Looks like a nice day for a ride


I just got the call about mine this morning but I was out on a motorcycle ride. Will pickup tomorrow. It was supposed to be here mid-January so I'm stoked.


----------



## SirBenno

Sweet, awesome news they are shipping ahead of target for some. We shall look forward to pics.


----------



## Hoologan

I picked up my Advanced 2 this morning and put my carbon wheels, cages, etc. on. It weighs in at 16lb with cages and pedals via the bathroom scale method.

Here's a pic. First ride tomorrow!


----------



## DuManchu

Hoologan said:


> I picked up my Advanced 2 this morning and put my carbon wheels, cages, etc. on. It weighs in at 16lb with cages and pedals via the bathroom scale method.
> 
> Here's a pic. First ride tomorrow!


Looks nice! I still have yet to ride an Advanced 2, but it's at the top of my list at the moment. I'm waffling between the silver/black/white or the black/white/green.

What size is yours? Medium?

*EDIT: I see from a previous post of yours it is a size "M" so disregard my question on the size *


----------



## SirBenno

Great looking bike and nice weight. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## marc7654

Just got my new Defy Advanced 2 today. Very nice ride. Got new bar tape because the original was damaged in shipping. I think I do like the green tape.

*Edit fixing image post
*


----------



## marc7654

Hoologan said:


> 16lb with cages and pedals via the bathroom scale method.


16 Lbs Very Nice. is that a Small? On my new M/L I I'm at 20 lbs, via bathroom scale, stock. OK the bar tape is different but 1 OZ doesn't register on my scale. Any way it's 5Lbs lighter than my wife's, smaller, Aluminum Cannondale from the 90's.


----------



## Hoologan

marc7654 said:


> 16 Lbs is that a Small? On my new M/L I I'm at 20 lbs, via bathroom scale, stock. OK the bar tape is different but 2 OZ doesn't register on my scale. Any way it's 5Lbs lighter than my wife's, smaller, Aluminum Cannondale from the 90's.


Interesting. Mine's a M and I have carbon wheels on it. You wouldn't think that would be a 4 lb difference, but 16 is what I measured using my highly scientific analog bathroom scale method. Take it for what it's worth, obviously.

marc7654, I can't see your photo. Interested to see how the green bar tape looks. I'm not a fan of the feel stock bar tape, so the thought of replacing it with green tape did cross my mind when the white stuff wears out.

SirBenno, the bike rides amazingly well. The shifting on this new 11 sp 105 is magical compared to the Tiagra on my other bike.


----------



## marc7654

Hoologan said:


> ... 4 lb difference, but 16 is what I measured using my highly scientific analog bathroom scale method.


Fixed my image post, I think.

I think I can see 4 lb diff even allowing for our scientific bath scales.  I bet you got lighter pedals than I do along with the medium size and those sweet carbon wheels. The wheels probably have lighter hubs too.

Very nice ride you got there and yes I agree the shifting is very nice. It's my first road bike so I have limited comparisons but the 105 set is very solid.


----------



## SirBenno

I agree the new 11sp stuff is a huge improvement. I have mechanical 11sp Ultegra on my Revolt and it is very good. 
It looks like the mechanical disc Defy's come with 160mm rotors? 
The green bar tape looks great btw.


----------



## marc7654

SirBenno said:


> ... It looks like the mechanical disc Defy's come with 160mm rotors?
> The green bar tape looks great btw.


Thanks.

I believe they do the 160 because of the mechanical system. You get better stoping power/leverage on the larger rotors. The hydraulic R785 system should amplify the force so it can work better with the smaller 140mm rotors on the Pro and SL bikes. Bigger rotors also help dissipate heat better. The hydraulic R785 brakes have fins on the pads to help with that. 160mm rotors are recommended for TRP Spyre brakes on road bikes. 

I'll probably upgrade the saddle before the brakes but R785 brakes aren't too pricy as far as upgrades go.


----------



## machoman

Hoologan said:


> I picked up my Advanced 2 this morning and put my carbon wheels, cages, etc. on. It weighs in at 16lb with cages and pedals via the bathroom scale method.
> 
> Here's a pic. First ride tomorrow!


Hi Hoologan,
Where did the carbon disc wheels come from ? Were they newly bought from the LBS for this Defy ?

I've got the SL 1 with carbon wheels - it's light and very rigid - sometimes too rigid - i hate the sound and sensation when i go through manholes - normal alu wheels feels much more compliant.


----------



## Hoologan

machoman said:


> Hi Hoologan,
> Where did the carbon disc wheels come from ? Were they newly bought from the LBS for this Defy ?


I bought them from Yoeleobike for my last disc bike, then swapped them over to the Defy.

I bought them primarily for weight savings as the stock wheels on my old Fuji are over twice the weight of these. It was like spinning up a flywheel from each stop. ...and they look cool, so...


----------



## Hoologan

This bike rides like a dream, but I have one question. For those with the non-Di2 versions, are any of you guys experiencing a significant rattling of the rear brake cable inside the downtube? It wasn't apparent before I flipped my stem, but doing so (neg offset now) must have slacked the cable slightly as now it makes quite the racket. At first I thought something was loose.


----------



## Silentfoe

You can try to wrap a small zip tie around the housing where it exits the frame. Pull the housing tight and then slide the zip tie as close to the frame as possible. This should hold tension in the housing and won't allow it to rattle. You may have to do this at both points where the housing exits the frame. If done right, you'll never see the zip ties or hear a rattle again.


----------



## SirBenno

Happens on all the Defy's, even the hydraulic hoses rattle occasionally. Mine I just push the hose back in a little and it goes away but one day I'll get around to putting some foam around the hose or something.


----------



## Cannot

Silentfoe said:


> You can try to wrap a small zip tie around the housing where it exits the frame. Pull the housing tight and then slide the zip tie as close to the frame as possible. This should hold tension in the housing and won't allow it to rattle. You may have to do this at both points where the housing exits the frame. If done right, you'll never see the zip ties or hear a rattle again.


I haven't received my bike yet but would like to know how you did that. Can you please provide the pictures?


----------



## Silentfoe

I haven't had to do it on my Defy but I've done it on others and it works.


----------



## the mayor

Any of you guys put wider tires on your Defy Disc?
What's the biggest that fits?


----------



## Silentfoe

I have 28's on mine and LOVE it.


----------



## the mayor

Silentfoe said:


> I have 28's on mine and LOVE it.


Which 28s ( they are not all equal)
And how much extra room is there?


----------



## Silentfoe

Continental Gatorskins and there is easily 1/4 inch of clearance in the back and nearly 1/4 inch under the crown on the fork (the closest it gets).


----------



## Zampano

Silentfoe said:


> Continental Gatorskins and there is easily 1/4 inch of clearance in the back and nearly 1/4 inch under the crown on the fork (the closest it gets).



Almost sounds like it can handle a true 28c.


----------



## the mayor

Silentfoe said:


> Continental Gatorskins and there is easily 1/4 inch of clearance in the back and nearly 1/4 inch under the crown on the fork (the closest it gets).


I was hoping to get some 30mm file treads for dirt roads.....the search continues for the perfect frame


----------



## rickdees

the mayor said:


> I was hoping to get some 30mm file treads for dirt roads.....the search continues for the perfect frame


I am able to fit Specialized Espoir Sport 30mm tires on my 2014 Specialized Roubaix SL4 Double with caliper brakes and stock wheels. That is probably the maximum width which will fit this bike.


----------



## SirBenno

I think any time dirt riding is involved you want extra clearance between the tire and frame to accommodate crud build up. So running the max tire width possible will probably yield undesired results in some circumstances.


----------



## Cannot

Received a phone call from LBS yesterday that my bike (Defy Advanced Pro 1) would be delivered today, and should be in the shop next Tuesday. Can't wait to see my new bike.


----------



## Slimpickings

Called my LBS. And they think my defy advanced pro 0 will be in by February 16th.


----------



## marc7654

Did my first real ride on my Advanced 2 today. 27 miles, 50 deg F, 20 mph south wind ugh, 1650ft of total clime. Half the ride was with the wind and half against. I won't say how long it took, I'm way out of shape :blush2:. This bike is fantastic but I've not had a really nice road bike before, just a Giant Escape commuter, so I ain't got much to compare it to.

Our roads in south central Indiana are fairly rough but this bike did smooth them out compared to my aluminum Escape. I've got the stock 25's on the it now and have 28's on the Escape and it's still smother than the Escape by a fair bit. The climbs were much easier and it felt fairly stable on the decent. I had a bad down hill accident this past fall, lost it at 35+ mph and have some nice road tats to show for it, so I'm still a bit on edge for the down hills.

The stock seat did get a bit uncomfortable by the last 5 miles but over all I think it's a decent seat. I may try by Brooks Cambium on it to see if it makes any diff. Doesn't the SL line have Fizik Aliante Versus? I'd be interested in user impressions of that seat.

It does need the shifting tuned up. It's a bit out of align and not as crisp as I remember on the first day. I've probably put another 30 miles on with the roller trainer so I suspect the cables are bit slack. The LBS will do a first tune up free so I'll have to do that soon.

Hope everyone else is having fun on theirs and sorry to everyone else that's still waiting. It will be worth it.


----------



## SirBenno

My SL came with the Aliante. I switched it out for a Tune KommVor as that's what I have been riding all summer on my mountain bike and they are perfect for me (unfortunately as I had to buy a second and they are not cheap lol). That said I put the Fizik on my Revolt which I have coincidentally ridden the past 2 days. For me it is pretty uncomfortable. I remember I had one before on my 2005 TCR Composite 1 and never got comfortable on it. Not helped by the fact that my Revolt seat post doesn't have micro adjust so I can't get it level. 
I can't ride round seats, I need them to be flat across the top (from side to side). The one seat I was always comfortable on was the WTB silverado so I'll probably pick one up for the Revolt (KommVor is too fragile and $$ for that bike) and get a different seat post. 
I can't tell you how many times I waited until late May for bikes back when I raced. One benefit of buying bikes on your own dime is you get them earlier than team bikes. Feb still sounds early to me but I can sympathize with not wanting to wait. Every wallpaper on every electronic device I own was a Defy Advanced SL 0 until that thing got delivered lol.


----------



## Silentfoe

I swapped the seat out as soon as I got it so I can't help. Now I'm wondering why I'm even commenting...


----------



## jackmen

This is my New 2014 Giant defy advanced 0 that i was able to buy with no wheels. Went out and purchased some avenger 25 wide X 40 deep avenger carbon clinchers (1500 grams) that fit well with my schwalbe one 25's that I run tubeless. I really wanted to get into the 2nd generation Ultegra DI-2 6870. Put Black prince pads, Ultegra brakes and Avenger carbon wheels brake very smooth. They are very close to an alloy clincher .

The bike weighs in (without seat or pedals) at 15.8 lbs. On the roads it is extremely responsive and shifts like a dream. Very smooth with the 25 tires that I run at 85psi rear and 80psi front (tubeless). Works well as my old man bike (55). The front head tube is a little taller and it works well for me in a riding position that is not quite as bent over. 

I know its not a 2015 model, but because it was a close out from last year, I was able to get in the advanced 0 (full ultegra DI-2) with nice light and smooth 25 wide X 40 Deep carbon wheels for $3100 with full Giant 1 year guarantee.


----------



## Slimpickings

That's a great deal. I would have probably jumped on that one. Although I decided on the 2015 defy for the disc brakes more than anything. Still awesome job. my giant store has a 2014 propel advanced sl for half price ready to go. I would buy it but it's a medium and I'm a large.


----------



## Cannot

Picked up the bike today. Still trying to figure out how RideSense works. Is there any reset button on RideSense? The green and red lights were on about two hours ago when the magnet passed the sensor, but it's not working now. The original magnet (Giant one) is too big and it will hit chainstay, so I use the Garmin one. 

























Also, I heard the squeezing sound when the mechanic tightened the bolt of seatpost. Do you think that's normal? I know he used the torque wrench but not sure if it was correct.

Edited: RideSense is working now.


----------



## marc7654

Cannot said:


> Also, I heard the squeezing sound when the mechanic tightened the bolt of seatpost. Do you think that's normal? I know he used the torque wrench but not sure if it was correct.


You are probably OK. The seat post is 6Nm for the torque. There could be a little noise for setting that. If they did to much than it's their fault but I think you are OK.

That is a nice looking bike. Glad you got the Ridesense worked out.


----------



## Slimpickings

Cannot said:


> Edited: RideSense is working now.



What was the issue? I have been worried about it working with my Garmin. Is there a tip we should know?


----------



## Cannot

Slimpickings said:


> What was the issue? I have been worried about it working with my Garmin. Is there a tip we should know?


The space between the crank and chainstay was not roomy enough to install the magnet, so I used a different one instead. Looked like it worked. I will try it tomorrow to make sure it works. 

You may ask the LBS to install it for you.


----------



## marc7654

For the Ride Sense be sure you are using the right magnet on the spokes. The sensor needs to be pushed into the chain stay properly and theres a small screw to hold it in. Here's a link to the install manual. http://www.ridelife.ca/manuals/RideSense_manual_V2.pdf

Then when pairing with a computer you usually select one paring for "Speed + Cadence" and not separate parings for speed and cadence.


----------



## Cannot

marc7654 said:


> For the Ride Sense be sure you are using the right magnet on the spokes. The sensor needs to be pushed into the chain stay properly and theres a small screw to hold it in. Here's a link to the install manual. http://www.ridelife.ca/manuals/RideSense_manual_V2.pdf
> 
> Then when pairing with a computer you usually select one paring for "Speed + Cadence" and not separate parings for speed and cadence.



Thank you for the information. Hope I have time to ride today to ensure it fully works.


----------



## SirBenno

My ridesense paired up to my Edge 1000 no problem. I will say that the crank magnet just barely clears the frame and is very unsightly.
Hope to replace it with a stages but will keep using the speed part of ridesense.


----------



## Cannot

SirBenno said:


> My ridesense paired up to my Edge 1000 no problem. I will say that the crank magnet just barely clears the frame and is very unsightly.
> Hope to replace it with a stages but will keep using the speed part of ridesense.




No problem with Edge 500 either. The problem was since the space was not roomy enough, I needed to remove the bottom piece of the magnet and put the magnet close to the pedal spindle. Looked weird but worked.  



Removed this piece


----------



## SirBenno

Glad that works. It looked to me like the cadence sensor was further away from the pedal axle so thought the signal wouldn't be the greatest from there. Why they don't make it work with a magnet stuck to the back of the pedal axle is beyond me.


----------



## SirBenno

Btw your red Defy is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Cannot

Thank you. I did ride it twice for about 35 miles total, couldn't really tell the difference between T-600 and T-700, but very impressed with the disc brake.


----------



## gaff

From seeing a Propel Pro 2015 in the flesh - the contrast between the matt black and the glossy Color really makes the frame pop much more than the pictures, I assume (and hope) the defy frame is the same.


----------



## 92gli

Cannot said:


> Thank you for the information. Hope I have time to ride today to ensure it fully works.


The finish on the frame looks soooo much better than the pics on the giant website. Are your rotors 140s or 160s?


----------



## Silentfoe

I may be mistaken but the SL's are the only model with 140s.


----------



## gaff

Silentfoe said:


> I may be mistaken but the SL's are the only model with 140s.


all models with hydraulic discs are 140s.

Giant are using their own (made by TRP) 140mm discs


----------



## Silentfoe

I am pretty sure that's not true. I don't have time to check that though.


----------



## gaff

i was surprised by how obvious the additional 10mm on the radius looks.


----------



## Silentfoe

Thanks. I stand corrected!


----------



## Cannot

92gli said:


> The finish on the frame looks soooo much better than the pics on the giant website. Are your rotors 140s or 160s?


They are 140s.


----------



## marc7654

Hydraulic brakes may be the first major upgrade I try on my Advanced 2. Need to find a good saddle first and maybe do a professional fitting. My LBS is only does a basic fitting. So far it's feels fine riding outside but on the rollers I feel a bit less properly fitted.


----------



## richya2r

Hi there,

a question to all the Defy owners: I ordered a Advanced 2 LTD. I'm planning to replace the seatpost, but the (german) spec-sheet says that it has a 30.4 mm diameter, which is - in my opinion - uncommon.

Can anyone confirm this exact size, or is it a mistake? The english specifications don't mention the diameter.

In case it's 30.4 mm, any advice on a nice solution to replace the post with a normal-sized one?

I wanted to order a carbon post off aliexpress.com, but they dont offer this version in 30.4, only in usual sizes.

Thanks in advance!

Richya2r


----------



## gaff

it is a propriatory seatpost. can only be replaced by an identical or the SL version.


----------



## machoman

Does anyone on the SL - with the integrated post - have this problem - I noticed a small bulge - after the seat mast on the front portion of the seat post. looking carefully at it it's the layer of paint that's pushed down by the seat mast - the paint is still intact and have not broken. it's not revealing the carbon. Could it be a problem of not tightening the seat mast tightly so when i'm seated it's created a leverage thing to dig into the front of the seat pole? I've now tightened it somewhat and hope that it will not aggravate the seat pole further.


----------



## marc7654

richya2r said:


> Hi there,
> I wanted to order a carbon post off aliexpress.com, but they dont offer this version in 30.4, only in usual sizes.
> Richya2r


It's already got a carbon seat post and as noted by gaff it's proprietary. Save your € for some ZIPP 202 wheels.


----------



## r1lee

machoman said:


> Does anyone on the SL - with the integrated post - have this problem - I noticed a small bulge - after the seat mast on the front portion of the seat post. looking carefully at it it's the layer of paint that's pushed down by the seat mast - the paint is still intact and have not broken. it's not revealing the carbon. Could it be a problem of not tightening the seat mast tightly so when i'm seated it's created a leverage thing to dig into the front of the seat pole? I've now tightened it somewhat and hope that it will not aggravate the seat pole further.
> View attachment 303594


how long have you had the bike?


----------



## SirBenno

Thinking about selling my 202's if anyone wants some bling for their Defy. $1200 CAD.


----------



## SirBenno

Machoman, the paint on my handlebar kinda did the same thing where I mounted my garmin bracket.


----------



## machoman

SirBenno said:


> Machoman, the paint on my handlebar kinda did the same thing where I mounted my garmin bracket.


Thanks your royal highness - yes - same thing happened to my handlebar too - it crinkled up at the mountings. Damn. I didn't know if it was the carbon or just the paint then. These carbon stuff is so sensitive to being marked.


----------



## SirBenno

I think the paint has to be soft, like a gel coat, since the carbon flexes. Giant and many others have had big issues with paint cracking. Even myself I warrantied an Anthem Advanced back in 2006 due to cracking. The softer paint obviously isn't as durable for clamping purposes.


----------



## machoman

I was at another bike shop and eyed another SL 1...... Lo and Behold it too had some small bubbles/bulge right after the seat mast on the seat pole.


----------



## r1lee

SirBenno said:


> Thinking about selling my 202's if anyone wants some bling for their Defy. $1200 CAD.


Pm me, might be interested.


----------



## Slimpickings

Just got a call from my LBS looks like my pro 0 will be in this week... finally


----------



## Rashadabd

We were debating the pros and cons of the current generation of disc brakes the last time I visited my local shop. Improved braking power (particulalry in wet conditions) seems to be the biggest benefit on the pro side. On the con side of the ledger it seems like a lot of folks (even those that sell bikes for a living) still have some reservations about the extra weight, heat build up on rotors (I guess someone was actually branded on their calf after a ride), and the possibility of failure on steep descents. Those of you that now own the new Defy (or have ridden it), how has all of this played out in your experience? Are the concerns warranted or are they just completely overshadowed by the braking performance?


----------



## gaff

*Front fork shape :*









post a Adv Pro similar closeup picture of the front fork?

This canyon Endurace has little ridges/nubs on the inside just above the dropouts which mean it has difficulty on *some* fork attach style workstands


----------



## Silentfoe

Rashadabd said:


> We were debating the pros and cons of the current generation of disc brakes the last time I visited my local shop. Improved braking power (particulalry in wet conditions) seems to be the biggest benefit on the pro side. On the con side of the ledger it seems like a lot of folks (even those that sell bikes for a living) still have some reservations about the extra weight, heat build up on rotors (I guess someone was actually branded on their calf after a ride), and the possibility of failure on steep descents. Those of you that now own the new Defy (or have ridden it), how has all of this played out in your experience? Are the concerns warranted or are they just completely overshadowed by the braking performance?


The branding issue is ridiculous. Mountain bikers have been using discs for decades and we crash much harder and more often than roadies. It almost never happens. And I say almost to be kind. I have never seen it happen, heard of it happening or seen pictures of it happening, and I am immersed it mtb culture. The liklihood of it happening is zilch.


----------



## Rashadabd

Silentfoe said:


> The branding issue is ridiculous. Mountain bikers have been using discs for decades and we crash much harder and more often than roadies. It almost never happens. And I say almost to be kind. I have never seen it happen, heard of it happening or seen pictures of it happening, and I am immersed it mtb culture. The liklihood of it happening is zilch.


I have no idea how often or how frequently it happens, but I do believe the person that told me he saw the actual brand on this person's calf in the shop in this case. He had no reason to lie and has never misled me about anything before. In fact, on more than one occasion he has gone out of his way to tell me the truth about something that some manufacturers marketing is less than honest about. FWIW, there is this: BikeRadar.com • View topic - Front brake not working and sounds like a fog horn!! Fixed! and this Dirt Treaders Mountain Biking Community • View topic - Disc Brakes Get Hot. 

For the sake of argument, let's say many or even most mountain bikers do not ride descents that are as steep or as long as the ones some roadies ride. Let's say as a result many don't travel as fast when descending or rely as heavily on their discs (or at least not in the same way). Add in just the possibility of leaning and/or hanging around your bike chatting or tinkering with it or changing a flat, etc. Maybe that changes the probability of getting branded or burned and maybe it doesn't. This brand reportedly didn't happen during a crash, if that matters. It was the result of inadvertently leaning up against the discs. 

My real question, however, is just are people riding disc equipped Giants experiencing or finding a downside to riding them?


----------



## ljvb

I have burnt myself with the rotors (juicy 7s running 180mm rotors), but not enough to brand myself, or leave any long term mark. Rotors due get hot on extended downhill runs (mine was Reddish Knob) in the Shenandoah Mountain. about a 8 or 9 mile downhill run heavy on the breaks. 

A friend had no issues on the downhill part of a road ride in Las Vegas' Red Rock ride, and that was like 10 miles. He had disks, no noticeable heat, then again, very little breaking on that run


----------



## ljvb

Downhill MTB runs are much harder on brakes than any road ride. Typically we are riding the brakes, feathering the brakes, since we tend to have to avoid a lot of obstacles that you don't have in the road.




Rashadabd said:


> For the sake of argument, let's say many or even most mountain bikers do not ride descents that are as steep or as long as the ones some roadies ride. Let's say as a result many don't travel as fast when descending or rely as heavily on their discs (or at least not in the same way). Add in just the possibility of leaning and/or hanging around your bike chatting or tinkering with it or changing a flat, etc. Maybe that changes the probability of getting branded or burned and maybe it doesn't. This brand reportedly didn't happen during a crash, if that matters. It was the result of inadvertently leaning up against the discs.
> 
> My real question, however, is just are people riding disc equipped Giants experiencing or finding a downside to riding them?


----------



## machoman

Rashadabd said:


> We were debating the pros and cons of the current generation of disc brakes the last time I visited my local shop. Improved braking power (particulalry in wet conditions) seems to be the biggest benefit on the pro side. On the con side of the ledger it seems like a lot of folks (even those that sell bikes for a living) still have some reservations about the extra weight, heat build up on rotors (I guess someone was actually branded on their calf after a ride), and the possibility of failure on steep descents. Those of you that now own the new Defy (or have ridden it), how has all of this played out in your experience? Are the concerns warranted or are they just completely overshadowed by the braking performance?


The biggest issue with disk brakes on road bikes would be the weight. No doubt - disc brakes will add weight. The Giant Defy 2015 disk range is probably the lightest disk bikes in the market - especially the SL and the Advanced Pro versions. I've held up a Trek Domane Disk and was very disappointed at how heavy it was and how much more i had to spend to having it at a decent weight. 

Forget about whether UCI or the pros will use disc - they will want the lightest bikes to race on - so it'll be a rim brake bike.

I can't find the article now but i just read a blog last night about this biker who blew his tyre from commuting - the tyre was only 9 months old. And he was shocked how easily rim brakes can wear the rim. He thinks it's all the grit thrown up by the tyre that gets grinded into the rim by the brake blocks. He now has disk brakes and he's a happy camper as he thinks it's so much safer.

Disk brakes branding a calf - holy cow - there's so much more danger out there than the hot discs - I've ridden mountain bikes with discs for over 10 years - touch wood - i've yet to fall onto my discs. Some one mentioned that discs have the potential to cut in an accident - of course silly - IN AN ACCIDENT EVERYTHING HAS THE POTENTIAL TO KILL....

Discs fading on long steep descent? What about rim brakes then - don't they fade too - or maybe they don't work well at all to fade. I'm thinking I'll choose disc any day over rim braking for those long steep descents. 

Disc brakes are also very low maintenance - once setup properly there's nothing to touch up - i've got Shimano XT disc brakes over 14 years old - I havent done any maintenance and they work like new still.

If you don't race and want the ultimate weight weenie bike - and you appreciate durability and safety - Disc brakes are damn good choices. Even more if you ride in hilly terrain of course. I love the fact that i'm not wearing out my rims when i go downhills or whenever i'm using my brakes heavily with my Giant SL1.

Ultimately the bike shops and industry leaders have to talk anti discs for awhile as they must have still a huge stock of bikes with rim brakes to sell. So they don't want you to filter these bikes out. There are even not many disc brakes bikes available in the market - "so please buy instead one of my very high quality rim brake bikes that i have now - cause it's better for you".


----------



## Rashadabd

machoman said:


> The biggest issue with disk brakes on road bikes would be the weight. No doubt - disc brakes will add weight. The Giant Defy 2015 disk range is probably the lightest disk bikes in the market - especially the SL and the Advanced Pro versions. I've held up a Trek Domane Disk and was very disappointed at how heavy it was and how much more i had to spend to having it at a decent weight.
> 
> Forget about whether UCI or the pros will use disc - they will want the lightest bikes to race on - so it'll be a rim brake bike.
> 
> I can't find the article now but i just read a blog last night about this biker who blew his tyre from commuting - the tyre was only 9 months old. And he was shocked how easily rim brakes can wear the rim. He thinks it's all the grit thrown up by the tyre that gets grinded into the rim by the brake blocks. He now has disk brakes and he's a happy camper as he thinks it's so much safer.
> 
> Disk brakes branding a calf - holy cow - there's so much more danger out there than the hot discs - I've ridden mountain bikes with discs for over 10 years - touch wood - i've yet to fall onto my discs. Some one mentioned that discs have the potential to cut in an accident - of course silly - IN AN ACCIDENT EVERYTHING HAS THE POTENTIAL TO KILL....
> 
> Discs fading on long steep descent? What about rim brakes then - don't they fade too - or maybe they don't work well at all to fade. I'm thinking I'll choose disc any day over rim braking for those long steep descents.
> 
> Disc brakes are also very low maintenance - once setup properly there's nothing to touch up - i've got Shimano XT disc brakes over 14 years old - I havent done any maintenance and they work like new still.
> 
> If you don't race and want the ultimate weight weenie bike - and you appreciate durability and safety - Disc brakes are damn good choices. Even more if you ride in hilly terrain of course. I love the fact that i'm not wearing out my rims when i go downhills or whenever i'm using my brakes heavily with my Giant SL1.
> 
> Ultimately the bike shops and industry leaders have to talk anti discs for awhile as they must have still a huge stock of bikes with rim brakes to sell. So they don't want you to filter these bikes out. There are even not many disc brakes bikes available in the market - "so please buy instead one of my very high quality rim brake bikes that i have now - cause it's better for you".


Some of this is what I have been thinking for some time as well, but I don't have the experience with discs to confirm. I can't say that I completely agree with the notion that rim brakes are horrible, but I can see how discs could be an improvement for the average cyclist. Thanks for sharing. I think one of the real issues with discs is figuring out what axle system (and other details) will become the standard in the industry and which one most wheel manufacturers will use. For instance, right now, Specialized has a system for its Tarmac that is completely different than what the rest of the industry is doing. In fact, Giant uses different systems for the TCX and the new Defy.


----------



## HEMIjer

ljvb said:


> I have burnt myself with the rotors (juicy 7s running 180mm rotors), but not enough to brand myself, or leave any long term mark. Rotors due get hot on extended downhill runs (mine was Reddish Knob) in the Shenandoah Mountain. about a 8 or 9 mile downhill run heavy on the breaks.


Funny coming down close to reddish knob (after the killer fields the singletrack descent known that is technically part of Wild Oak ) is where I truly learned how to use my disc brakes correctly. I and others have really learned on the descent you need to know how to use brakes correctly too much rear you overheat and skid out. That was years ago and now I am looking for a new road bike and it will have discs Defy is top of the list!


----------



## marc7654

I've got one of the Advanced 2 bikes with mechanical disks. As a relatively new rider I see a large improvement over the rim brakes on my old bike. I feel like I've got a lot more control over breaking power and preventing lockups. They also stop quite well compared to what I've experienced with rims. The hydraulic systems should be even better than the mechanicals for controlling braking power. It's the nature of hydraulic that allows for an effectively longer lever to apply to braking. 

As for branding or being cut. This really falls into the category of "OH MY GOD! you're going to put your eye out with that!!!" Your are much more likely to brand your self on the asphalt from a fall than from the disks in a fall. I've got 3 such asphalt colored road tattoos that I attribute, first to inexperience and second to crappy rim brakes easily locking up.

As for being cut disks should not be sharp on the edges but most, if not all, actually are. The interior cutouts are also sharp. I see no reason why these edges can't be more rounded over to prevent the development of very sharp edges as the disks wear. Rounded edges would require slightly more disk material and may add weight but it would also help with cooling.

Disk rims should be lighter because you aren't putting the extra thickness in for the braking surface on the rim. That won't compensate for the weight of the disks but does reduce the spinning weight. Reduced spinning weight has good and bad aspects so that may be a net 0 situation.


----------



## ljvb

The biggest issue I had from switching from Rim brakes to Disc is when I replaced my Giant TCX (pre dates discs), is that I was pulling the brakes to hard and kept locking up the rear wheel on my Defy during the first few rides. Had to forget the old muscle memory braking. Definitely easier to feather and modulate the discs over rims, and while brake handle pull will change over time due to pad wear, and the eventuality of water or air in the brake lines, your braking will still be more consistent than with rim brakes


----------



## Rashadabd

Here's some interesting info I came across today. Mostly pro disc pretty much all the way around:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdWsSB9QGkY

Are discs a drag? Wind tunnel testing disc brake road bikes - VeloNews.com

The Big Squeeze, Road Disc Brakes | Bicycling

The Torqued Wrench: 13 road disc brake questions, answered - VeloNews.com


----------



## gaff

gaff said:


> View attachment 303750
> 
> 
> post a Adv Pro similar closeup picture of the front fork?
> 
> This canyon Endurace has little ridges/nubs on the inside just above the dropouts which mean it has difficulty on *some* fork attach style workstands


Can anyone help out


----------



## r1lee

gaff said:


> Can anyone help out


Can you circle what exactly your referring to?


----------



## gaff

bear in mind that my concern is based on single review on wiggle of the Tacx 3355 this review mentioned that the dropouts on their canyon endurance was 'stepped in' and meant the dropout didn't quite fit. they also review an elite stand that was ok.

If you look at the two pics below i have drawn a yellow line to show how the inside of the dropout seems to have little ridges that might present issues with some fork mount work stands or roof racks.


----------



## marc7654

gaff said:


> Can anyone help out


Aren't nearly all front hubs a standard 100mm wide? Bicycle Frame/Hub Spacing So I'd think most stands would be fairly standard.

It does appear the 3356 comes with a number of different axel sizes and some adapters for different fork types. See http://wwwstatic2.tacx.nl/Media/Default/Manuals/RepairStands/T335025_Manual_SpiderTeam_1403.pdf

I didn't see a manual for the 3355 that you note.


----------



## machoman

Here's a clearer picture of the bulge under my seat mast. It's all paint thank-god so far.


----------



## Slimpickings

Picked up my advanced pro 0 today went for 20km to break it in. Love this bike.


----------



## Silentfoe

Sweet! New bike smell


----------



## admccrea

Enjoy!


----------



## Slimpickings

Thanks. It was pretty remarkable. So stiff that every watt came out on the back tire. Climbed a hill like a dream. The Di2 shifting is seriously amazing. Best bike I have ridden so far.


----------



## SirBenno

That pro 0 is such a sick bike. Best bang for buck for sure. Pics!


----------



## Slimpickings

Sorry only picture I could get on the ferry home will do more when I get a chance. I bought it in October and finally it arrived. It was absolutely the best bang for the buck. I saw other bikes I checked out for a $1000 more with all the same feature but without discs. So yeah the choice was easy. Couldn't see the value in paying double for the SL but I'm sure someone would disagree with me.


----------



## machoman

Slimpickings said:


> View attachment 304085
> 
> Sorry only picture I could get on the ferry home will do more when I get a chance. I bought it in October and finally it arrived. It was absolutely the best bang for the buck. I saw other bikes I checked out for a $1000 more with all the same feature but without discs. So yeah the choice was easy. Couldn't see the value in paying double for the SL but I'm sure someone would disagree with me.


at the time i bought my SL 1 there were no stock available of the Advanced Pro models. Otherwise it would have been a tossed between the Advanced Pro 0 or 1 and the SL 1. 

As this would be my last road bike (famous last words!!) i wanted the lightest i could afford and i therefore stretched for the SL 1. The integrated design is quite limiting though but at least i got my weight issue resolved.

But the Advanced Pro 1 is in a very sweet spot - it's actually the best value for money. U still get all the important goodies - carbon steerer, Overdrive 2 etc.


----------



## Silentfoe

I would have bought the Adv Pro 0, actually had it on order until my LBS begged me to get an SL because he needed more orders to be able to sell the SL's in his shop. He gave me a spectacular deal and so I caved and got the SL 0. Absolutely love everything about it.


----------



## HEMIjer

Anyone setup the PR2 disc rims that come on the Defy Advanced 1 and 2 Tubeless yet by any chance?


----------



## Captain Paul

Just got my Pro 0 last week. Love it!


----------



## gaff

well that blue bar tape works a treat. much better than the stock white


----------



## Captain Paul

I swapped out the bars for the Zipp SL 70 aero bars with Giant carbon stem and went with the Lizard Skin blue tape and thought it went a lot better with the blue accents on the bike. Also added the Giant bottle holders with the same blue accents. This bike looks a LOT better than it appears in the picture on the website. I am very, very pleased with this bike. I traded in a Giant Defy composite. The Di2 and disc brakes are awesome!


----------



## machoman

Captain Paul said:


> I swapped out the bars for the Zipp SL 70 aero bars with Giant carbon stem and went with the Lizard Skin blue tape and thought it went a lot better with the blue accents on the bike. Also added the Giant bottle holders with the same blue accents. This bike looks a LOT better than it appears in the picture on the website. I am very, very pleased with this bike. I traded in a Giant Defy composite. The Di2 and disc brakes are awesome!
> 
> View attachment 304946


Nice - did u changed the handlebar? it looked very aero - Hey noticed u got the Cyclo 505 too - Got mine 2 weeks ago - check out my comments on Cyclogps.com - it's navigates better than the Garmin!

On another note - disc brakes - I have the SL 1 - and it's a GREAT bike to be riding the mountains with the disc brakes. I recently looked closely at the R685 disc brakes of mine and noticed there's hardly any space between the pads and the rotors - i mean not even 1mm - it's like the pads are just resting lightly on the rotors. I've never heard any rubbing and don't think i felt any resistance but i was just wondering if there is some very tiny resistance generated from the pad/rotor combination? 

I previously had the Defy Composite 2 - a really nice bike (probably not as stiff as the SL1) - and deep in my heart of hearts think that I was maybe a touch faster in that - or is it in my mind as i never measured it in any way. I remembered riding was able to stay behind some riders for awhile- occasionally even overtaking them - but with the SL 1 I seriously struggled to stay with them and rarely overtook. I even joked to my colleagues that no matter how much i ride everyone still overtakes me now.


----------



## machoman

machoman said:


> Nice - did u changed the handlebar? it looked very aero.


Opps - i re read your post and realised you did mention your handlebar swap.


----------



## HEMIjer

In case anyone is wondering I removed the stock tires from my 2015 advanced 1, was shocked they had a wire bead but overall not awful for weight and they are wide. some stats below using calipers and a luggage scale.

Stock tires: Weighed - 331 grams but were 26.7mm wide

Replaced with 700x28 gravel kings : Weighed -272 grams and were 27.8mm wide

Only one 20 mile ride on the gravel kings with about 5.5-6miles dirt/gravel road and they road excellent at 90 psi. 

EDIT/NEW info: I just completed a 92 Mile Roubaix type event with the tires and bike tire combo performed great!


----------



## machoman

I"ve got the SL 1 with carbon 30mm rims - Can anyone suggest it's wrong for me to park the bike in the garage from it's front wheel hooked up to the wall? I've got foam wrapped around the metal hook of the hangar so it won't scratch the rim. Do u think the carbon rims fo the Giant is hardy enough for something like that - cause i read somewhere else of another carbon wheel that was built so lightly that the manufacturer did not recommend a hanging from the rim type of mount.

I imagined it shouldn't be a problem -otherwise if it's that fragile it'll probably disintegrate under my riding.


----------



## Father Guzzi Obrian

Captain Paul said:


> View attachment 304915
> Just got my Pro 0 last week. Love it!


Man, that is purty


----------



## jpegwun420

machoman said:


> Went for a mountain ride today - the disk brakes were great going downhill - I was always in control of my speed due to the disk brakes - and it was nice to know that whenever i'm using the disc brakes it's not killing or eroding my rims anymore like a rim brake would.



You have a defy advanced SL 1 right? And you took it off road?? I'm looking into the giant any road comsx and defy advanced(not sure whether to get the advanced 1 or 2). How well did your bike gold up off road? I'm getting the comax as an off road do all bike because it can gold really big tires so I can use it on MTB trails and such. and the defy on the road. Whats your experience with the bike so far?


----------



## jpegwun420

marc7654 said:


> Hydraulic brakes may be the first major upgrade I try on my Advanced 2. Need to find a good saddle first and maybe do a professional fitting. My LBS is only does a basic fitting. So far it's feels fine riding outside but on the rollers I feel a bit less properly fitted.



You can do that? I didn't think you could switch the shifters and everything to hydraulic from a mechanical system? Is that expensive? I'm looking into the any road comax for a MTB trail/hardcore mountain paths and defy advanced 2 or 1 (haven't decided yet) don't really know the differences aside from the groupset and whether its better to get the 2(I like the colors more) and upgrade the group set to ultegra.


----------



## jpegwun420

Essentially then..since the brake pads aren't touching the edge of the disc, couldn't you d your best to sand and smooth some of the disc edge out? Lol just a thought


----------



## jpegwun420

marc7654 said:


> I've got one of the Advanced 2 bikes with mechanical disks. As a relatively new rider I see a large improvement over the rim brakes on my old bike. I feel like I've got a lot more control over breaking power and preventing lockups. They also stop quite well compared to what I've experienced with rims. The hydraulic systems should be even better than the mechanicals for controlling braking power. It's the nature of hydraulic that allows for an effectively longer lever to apply to braking.
> 
> As for branding or being cut. This really falls into the category of "OH MY GOD! you're going to put your eye out with that!!!" Your are much more likely to brand your self on the asphalt from a fall than from the disks in a fall. I've got 3 such asphalt colored road tattoos that I attribute, first to inexperience and second to crappy rim brakes easily locking up.
> 
> As for being cut disks should not be sharp on the edges but most, if not all, actually are. The interior cutouts are also sharp. I see no reason why these edges can't be more rounded over to prevent the development of very sharp edges as the disks wear. Rounded edges would require slightly more disk material and may add weight but it would also help with cooling.
> 
> Disk rims should be lighter because you aren't putting the extra thickness in for the braking surface on the rim. That won't compensate for the weight of the disks but does reduce the spinning weight. Reduced spinning weight has good and bad aspects so that may be a net 0 situation.


Couldn't you just essentially sand/slightly angle grind the disc edge out then??


----------



## marc7654

jpegwun420 said:


> You can do that? I didn't think you could switch the shifters and everything to hydraulic from a mechanical system? Is that expensive? I'm looking into the any road comax for a MTB trail/hardcore mountain paths and defy advanced 2 or 1 (haven't decided yet) don't really know the differences aside from the groupset and whether its better to get the 2(I like the colors more) and upgrade the group set to ultegra.


To switch to hydraulic you would need to change the shifters and calipers at the least. Then also figure out routing of the tubing to the rear. I think I've seen the whole set, shifters, calipers and rotors for less than $500 maybe even as low as $300 but no one appears to have them in stock. It's the ST-RS685 mechanical shift/hydraulic break system you might want. There is a different Di2 set


----------



## jpegwun420

marc7654 said:


> To switch to hydraulic you would need to change the shifters and calipers at the least. Then also figure out routing of the tubing to the rear. I think I've seen the whole set, shifters, calipers and rotors for less than $500 maybe even as low as $300 but no one appears to have them in stock. It's the ST-RS685 mechanical shift/hydraulic break system you might want. There is a different Di2 set



Wow ok cool I will remember this. thank you! I just got back from test riding an anyroad comax and OMG! It was amazing. It was the last one they had and it seemed pretty comfortable in a small, im 5'7" at 160lbs and the bars didnt seem too far away. I put a deposit down cause i didnt wanna lose it lol i also tested the advanced 2 in medium and it did seem like quite a stretch. The owner told me the gwneral frame is bigger for defy advanced than comsx even if they were the same size..so me going frm a smaller frame S to a bigger framed M probably is what gave ne that feeling. I'm really debating getting a defy advanced 1 now instead of an advanced 2! Lol but I would want a 32 cassette on the back and they told me that the ultegra RD wasn't made to handle a 32 :/ any advice?


----------



## jdfloresd

marc7654 said:


> To switch to hydraulic you would need to change the shifters and calipers at the least. Then also figure out routing of the tubing to the rear. I think I've seen the whole set, shifters, calipers and rotors for less than $500 maybe even as low as $300 but no one appears to have them in stock. It's the ST-RS685 mechanical shift/hydraulic break system you might want. There is a different Di2 set


AMAIN has these on stock. I got a Giant Defy Advanced 1 with mechanical bakes. Its my first roaddie and I am really enjoying it. However, coming from MTB with nice hydraulic brakes, mechanical one are like a big step back for me, so, ordered the set of levers (st-rs685) and calipers (br-rs785) after applying a discount promo code paid $495, planning on selling the original levers and calipers to offset the cost... 

I saw that bike24 had them for a little less, but seeing poor reviews made me stear clear and also I am in the US, so rather dealing with a domestic store in case of problems or returns... 

I am hoping to replace the set ina week or two. Will take some photos of the proces to share!


----------



## Rashadabd

jdfloresd said:


> AMAIN has these on stock. I got a Giant Defy Advanced 1 with mechanical bakes. Its my first roaddie and I am really enjoying it. However, coming from MTB with nice hydraulic brakes, mechanical one are like a big step back for me, so, ordered the set of levers (st-rs685) and calipers (br-rs785) after applying a discount promo code paid $495, planning on selling the original levers and calipers to offset the cost...
> 
> I saw that bike24 had them for a little less, but seeing poor reviews made me stear clear and also I am in the US, so rather dealing with a domestic store in case of problems or returns...
> 
> I am hoping to replace the set ina week or two. Will take some photos of the proces to share!


That sounds like a solid deal. FWIW, anyone interested could also go with TRP HYRD as a cost effective solution. You don't have to change shifters, but you get hydraulics at a great price. The system has received really positive reviews from what I have seen and is significantly cheaper than other options.


----------



## jdfloresd

Rashadabd said:


> That sounds like a solid deal. FWIW, anyone interested could also go with TRP HYRD as a cost effective solution. You don't have to change shifters, but you get hydraulics at a great price. The system has received really positive reviews from what I have seen and is significantly cheaper than other options.


I did consider the HY-RD, you can get them for about $270 but my thinking was that selling the TRP spyre for around $120 on ebay means I would end up with a cost of about $130-150 whereas replacing the whole set, I can sell the ultegra shifters for somewhere around $170, for a total cost of replacement of somewhere around $200.

For $60-80 extras I rather the full hydraulic line, I will never have to worry about housing contamination nor will have to ever replace cables. Also, the HY-RD as long as I understand would end up being a heavier solution than the actual rs685/785 set and it doesn't provide the full hydraulic "feeling". 

I am not saying they are not good, just that weighting pros and cons for me it was a no-brainer. Of course I am very handy and am comfortable doing these kind of mechanical work myself, others might find that the HY-RD calipers are much better idea for them, as they are pretty much swap out and swap in replacement.


----------



## marc7654

jdfloresd said:


> ...so, ordered the set of levers (st-rs685) and calipers (br-rs785) after applying a discount promo code paid $495, planning on selling the original levers and calipers to offset the cost...


I was wondering what the US price would really be. UK shops appear to list the set of less but I think shipping etc brings the price back up to what you found.

I'm guessing you are sticking with the 160mm rotors already on the bike? I'm fairly certain that should be fine with the adapter that's on the bike now. If you switch to the 140 rotors I think you just toss the adapter but you might need shorter bolts. Also don't confuse the bolts. I think I remember that on the front one is longer than the other. It looked to me that if you were to tighten he longer bolt in the wrong hole it could damage the fork by pushing out the front side. 

Good luck, it will be good to see picks and hear of any problems. I'll probably wait till next year to do mine. Save a bit of $$ for now.


----------



## jdfloresd

*Converting to Hydraulic Brakes*

So, got the levers and calipers during last week and took some time to do the conversion. Everything went ok (photos below). Couple of lessons learned:

The most difficult part is the re-routing of the shifting cables
The liner/internal housing goes all the way from the headtube to the bottom of bottom bracket, making the change easier.
the rear derrailleur liner doesn't go all the way from the bottom to the rear part of chainstay tube, making this the most difficult part, although not that difficult (see next point)
To prevent nightmares, before pulling the shifting cable from the rear derailleur side, I tied a nylon thread that later used to re-route/pull the new shifting cable. If you accidentally unthread it from the chainstay tube, just use another shifting cable pushing it from the rear-derailleur side, it is easier than pushing it from the bottom bracket side.
For the Brake hose, I coupled the Brake housing with the hose, introducing a small distance of the braking cable into the hose and then used electrical tape to tied the housing and hose together, one layer only as I didn't want to make it too thick to make it difficult to pass through the holes. Of course, I removed the rubber washer on the rear side. Once coupled it is just a matter of pulling from the front side and pushing from the rear side at the same time and do it slowly so you don't lose your coupling while inside the frame (I can imagine that this routing would be a PITA if you had to do it from scratch as the brake housing doesn't go through bottom of bottom bracket side...
Bleeding was a breeze, bought the shimano bleeding funnel online and made thing easier, you can use the provided hoses with the provided mineral oil bottles and do it from top to bottom but it is better to use a syringe and do it from bottom to top, my experience has been that this creates less bubbles.
After all the above it is just a matter of derailleur adjustment and alignment of the calipers, a trick that may or may not work is to squeeze the lever to grip the disc and tighten the caliper while doing this, if you are lucky this will "auto-center" it, sometimes doesn't work and you have to center it visually, no big deal anyways.

Photos:

Bottom side of Bottom Bracket, unscrew, liners go all the way from top tube to here:













Use shifting cable if needed to re-route / re-thread



















Remove Rubber cover and couple the brake housing and cable with the hose


----------



## jdfloresd

*Hydraulic Brakes photos*

Seems it only allow certain number of photos...


Bleeding / Misc


----------



## HEMIjer

Thanks for sharing


----------



## marc7654

AAAHHH!!! you took it all apart!!! My mom would say that to me all the time.  It usually worked out fine though. 

Looks like fun. Glad you posted the info for when ever I get around to doing that.


----------



## machoman

*My SL1's spoke tension.*

Got myself a Park Tool TM-1 and checked out my front wheel's spoke tension:

Front Wheel - Non dics: 
3
4.25
4
4.25
4
4
4.5
3.75
4.5
4

Disc Side:
12.75
13
13.75
12
13
12.25
12.5
14
13
14


----------



## jpegwun420

rgojr2001 said:


> My wife and I have 4 Giants between us. Beside the Defy and TCR, we both have a Trinity. I think you usually get a better spec for the equivalent price with other brands.


 Do you mean you get better spec for the same price by going with Giant or by brands that are not Giant?


----------



## jpegwun420

Cajunrider said:


> No it does not come with ridesence ... However it is ridesence ready .... Meaning there is a place for it in the chain stay to install it I ordered mine should be in tomorrow with a little luck.


What exactly is the ridesense? and what does it do?


----------



## jpegwun420

whyd you go with the XS vs the S?


----------



## jpegwun420

Cannot said:


> Some bike shops do not take American Express card. This is what I did......I applied Chase Sapphire card. If you spend $3000 at the first 3 months with this card, you will get $400 back.


I cannot find ANY info on that deal anywhere, can you please provide some info? Thanks!


----------



## jpegwun420

machoman said:


> I've noticed some wires were sticking out - like 5 strands - the rest of the cables goes into the head-tube - it's the wires from the front derailleur - and it's cutting into the metal template where the cables go into the frame - damn!
> 
> Will have to bring it back to the LBS - hopefully they can sort it out properly.
> 
> Update:
> LBS was again super fantastic - they pushed to get it done ASAP - they replaced the entire front derailleur cable. Hmmm moments like this make me wonder if i would regret not getting Di2. But the LBS master said if it was Di2 he would have to order the lengths in as they come in many different lengths. As it was a mechanical ultegra he always have the cables for it.


 isnt the bike you got the defy advanced pro sl 1? That's hydraulic ultegra not mechanical, if that is the one you got, how do you like hydraulic over mechanical disc brakes?


----------



## machoman

jpegwun420 said:


> isnt the bike you got the defy advanced pro sl 1? That's hydraulic ultegra not mechanical, if that is the one you got, how do you like hydraulic over mechanical disc brakes?


What's not to like about hydraulic disc brakes - there's no cable drag and it's one finger brake power. I can descend as fast as i can and stop as fast as i need to. There's total modulation and control - TOTAL.

It depends on how much u take your cycling seriously.


----------



## SirBenno

Finally got around to officially weighing my SL-0 today and it is lighter than I though (bonus). 
15.05lbs (6.82kilos) with pedals, bottle cages, d-fly, and Garmin mount.


----------



## Silentfoe

Which wheels did you switch to and why?


----------



## SirBenno

Light-bicycle 24mm clinchers built with Extralite Cyber SPD hubs and CX-Ray spokes. I really didn't like the ride of the Zipps, I found they were excessively harsh (maybe a good CX wheel?). The new wheels are smooth as silk and are almost 400 grams lighter (not including the lighter discs and skewers).
FYI rotors are Ashima Aineon 140mm in red and skewers are Tune DC 16/17 in black.


----------



## robt57

SirBenno said:


> Finally got around to officially weighing my SL-0 today and it is lighter than I though (bonus).
> 15.05lbs (6.82kilos) with pedals, bottle cages, d-fly, and Garmin mount.


Enjoy! So much for disc bikes popping the UCI weight ceiling. 

I have a 15lb 61CM Scott, and had a Scandium Fuji Teschner Team Issue that was 15.375 lb rolling [58C] in 2000.

I learned back with the Fuji from all the top tube scratches from folks grabbing it with **** in their hands and keys/rings hoisting it to feel how light it was. I don't let anyone hoist the Addict, nor make any weight comments while out with other riders as a result.  For me @ 210-15lb, it seems superfluous frankly.  I am just as slow on the 15 as the 20lbers.  I have come to really like powder coated steel for durability...

I gotta say the 24 spoke disc wheels, particularly a rear for me would be perishable and maybe even yearly expenses.  All wish and tooo! much dish.


----------



## jdfloresd

Anyone knows what is the maximun size of tire you can put on these babies? I know I can put a 28, but would something bigger fit in?

Also, has anyone used the defy for cyclocross? with different wheel/tire set of course...


----------



## SirBenno

Max tire is 28c. The fork is quite tight on these bikes. Definitely not a cross friendly bike.


----------



## Rogus

SirBenno said:


> Max tire is 28c. The fork is quite tight on these bikes. Definitely not a cross friendly bike.


Right. Some tires run bigger or smaller than their claimed sized. I have 28C Conti 4000sII front and rear and that's the max I would put on the Defy. There's enough clearance for them, but anything larger would either be too close for me or not fit. I haven't tried anything larger.


----------



## Cmm

I have run 30mm cx tyres on mine with plenty of clearance


----------



## Rogus

Cmm said:


> I have run 30mm cx tyres on mine with plenty of clearance


This got me wondering so using a makeshift measuring tool that's not exact, my 28s measured out at 31-32. So, you can't always go by the manufacturers claim.


----------



## Cmm

Didnt know there was any max stated. Easiest way is grab an Allen key and pass around the tyre where it meets the frame.

But as stated above all tyres are slightly different and they also run different depending on rim width


----------



## SirBenno

Look ma, no wires!


----------



## Cmm

Not sure if your willing to elaborate but how did you do it?


----------



## SirBenno

It's not a modification for the faint of heart. I am turning 30 this year so thought it was a good idea to start taking more risks. Who wants to live forever? 
I drilled 2 holes on the flat section of the handlebar on either side where the shift wires could enter. I drilled a larger center hole where the 2 shift wires could enter the stem. I put the junction box in the stem. I drilled a hole from the stem to the steerer and drilled another hole lower in the steerer to pass the single wire into the down tube. 
I have to remove my handlebars in order to charge the unit. Adjustments can be made via my Edge 1000.


----------



## marc7654

For reference. 
I used a vernier caliper to mesure.
PR-2 wheels measure 23mm for outside width. Not sure what the inside measurement is, 17-19?
28mm Gatorskins on on those wheels measure 28.7mm wide.
The stock Giant P-R3 25mm tier measure 26mm.

With the 28mm tire there is about 5mm of additional clearance at the front fork. I'm going to guess a 30mm tire would be the max that would fit but like Rogus said you can't go by manufacturer measures. Different tires of the same listed size will measure differently when on the wheel.


----------



## zerolight

Hi folks. My 2015 Defy Advanced Pro 2 rattles over rough ground. I'm assuming it's the rear brake (this is the cable on the left side down tube right?). Is there a fix? Thanks.

edit: looks like the dealer didn't fit a grommit. I've installed the missing piece and whilst there is still some rattle, it is greatly reduced.


----------



## zerolight

jdfloresd said:


> Seems it only allow certain number of photos.


Hey JD, followed your tips to convert my 2 month old 2015 Defy Advanced Pro 2 over to hydraulic. Thanks. Huge difference. Easy. And after selling my old shifters and brakes the cost to change was just £100. No brainier. Changed the saddle shortly afterwards to remove the last of the blue.


----------



## machoman

Hi Defy Riders,
Can you please report in what are the widest tyres (Brand/Model and size) that will fit these new Defys?

Update - i've realised this question has been answered in some previous posts - the 28C seems to be the safest largest size to fit these newer defys.


----------

